# 3.1 und pvp Twinks



## phexus (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe in den Patchnotes einiges an Veränderungen gelesen. Zum Beispiel gibt es dann:

-Spieler können jetzt von überall aus den Warteschlangen für Schlachtfelder beitreten. 
Gut aber wohl unnütz für uns.

-Die Fähigkeiten, die Ihr mit den Sammelberufen erhaltet, unterliegen nun den Stufenanforderungen für die Berufsfertigkeiten. (Lehrling: 1; Geselle: 1; Experte: 10; Fachmann: 25; Meister: 40; Großmeister: 55) 
Ganz bös für alle, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, ihre Sammelberufe zu skillen. 

-Einigen Verzauberungen wurde eine Stufenvoraussetzung hinzugefügt. Gegenstände verlieren ihre Verzauberung nicht. Allerdings werden sie erst aktiv, sobald der Spieler die entsprechende Stufe erreicht hat.
Einfach nur aua, ich denke an die 10k Ehre, die ich für die Schulterverzauberung ausgegeben habe.. Was wird es wohl noch betreffen..

-Mehrere niedrigstufige Gegenstände, die von ......... hergestellt werden, wurden geändert, um sie attraktiver zu machen.
Mal schaun, vielleicht gibts was Neues.

-Arena Master Trinket: Die Ausweichwertung wurde durch Ausdauer ersetzt.
Grml. Aber besser als wenns durch Wille ersetzt würde *kichert*

-Schulterverzauberungen aus dem alten Naxxramas lassen Gegenstände nun seelengebunden werden.
Ich denke mal, das sollte sich mittlerweile erledigt haben. Oder kennt ihr wen, der so etwas noch hat?

Da scheinen wohl einige Schüsse gezielt in die Richtung der low pvp Liebhaber zu gehen.
Hab ich was vergessen?

Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. März 2009)

naja einzig das mit den verz. ma sehn welche es trifft. im endeffekt nur schade ums gold, twinks werden ja alle gleichmäßig generft damit
ich werd ma meinen 29er hexer transen aufn ptr. ich denke ma, es trifft zb priests/druiden die 40 addheal auf dem lvl37 kolben haben


----------



## phexus (18. März 2009)

oja, berichte bitte. Nicht das meine Cazore dann nackt da steht. Die is doch grad fertig geworden.

Beim Nebu hab ich glaub nicht viel zu befürchten. Es sei denn.. Grollbalgbeinrüsse auch..?


----------



## MadRedCap (18. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Da scheinen wohl einige Schüsse gezielt in die Richtung der low pvp Liebhaber zu gehen.



Was ich darüber denke? Da ich allgemein nicht viel von x9er-PvP-Twinks halte, finde ich das ganz in Ordnung so.
PvP wird eh erst ab dem Maximallevel lustig. Also warum soll ich ne Stunde lang auf ein BG warten, nur um dann gegen lauter Lowies zu kämpfen, die von mir geonehittet werden?
Tja, meine Meinung zum Thema.


----------



## phexus (18. März 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Was ich darüber denke? Da ich allgemein nicht viel von x9er-PvP-Twinks halte, finde ich das ganz in Ordnung so.
> PvP wird eh erst ab dem Maximallevel lustig. Also warum soll ich ne Stunde lang auf ein BG warten, nur um dann gegen lauter Lowies zu kämpfen, die von mir geonehittet werden?
> Tja, meine Meinung zum Thema.


ja *gähn*, alles klar. Die unstrittigen Tatsachen, dass im 49er BG die Sau abgeht, Wartezeiten praktisch Null sind am WE und fast nur Twinks drin lassen wir mal aussen vor, denn das ist genau nicht Bestandteil der Diskussion. Sondern *schielt nach oben* die Änderungen mit dem Patch.
Nochmal zu den Verzauberungen: ich denke mal, das betrifft eben die Vz, die man auf die accountgebundenen Gegenstände machen konnte, um sie dann zu verschicken. Eben die Schulterverzauberung. Bei allen andren wäre der Sinn "Gegenstände verlieren ihre Verzauberung nicht. Allerdings werden sie erst aktiv, sobald der Spieler die entsprechende Stufe erreicht hat." nicht gegeben, da diese Gegenstände ja dann bei Erreichen des Levels uninteressant sind. Weil zu low. Wunschdenken..?


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (18. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> ja *gähn*, alles klar. Die unstrittigen Tatsachen, dass im 49er BG die Sau abgeht, Wartezeiten praktisch Null sind am WE und fast nur Twinks drin lassen wir mal aussen vor, denn das ist genau nicht Bestandteil der Diskussion. Sondern *schielt nach oben* die Änderungen mit dem Patch.




also ich finde diese änderungen gut. ich bin zwar kein lvl 19 pvp twinkspieler. aber ich habe es mal auf lvl 19 29 etc versucht meben dem leveln her und sehe dann leute auf mich zurennen die knapp das doppelte an leben haben wie ich.

es sollte eigendlich jedem von anfang an klar gewesen sein das dies nicht so geplant war und iwann gefixt wird. zugegeben sie haben sich sehr viel zeit damit gelassen. aber da das lowlevel pvp nunmal für alle gleichermaßen interessant sein soll und nicht nur was für hochgepushte twinks reicher 70 er bzw 80 er wurde es echt zeit das dies unterbunden wurde.

ich erinnere da gerne an ein item das in letzter zeit für furore sorgte. dieses zweihandschwert von enti. ich habe es de tage mal gefunden und siehe da nun steht da drauf das man lvl 70 sein muss. 

aber egal wie dem auch sei. ich finde diese veränderungen nur fair den spielern gegenüber die kein gold haben und auch das lowlevel pvp machen wollen. 


mfg shamrock


p.s. den spielern denen es lediglich um nettes pvp geht wird dies nix ausmachen. aber denen die sich durch hosenvezauberungen kreuzfahrer etc so dermaßen hohe vorteile verschafft haben wirds natürlich nicht mehr gefallen. jetzt ist wieder skill gefragt und nicht mehr itemmäßige überlegenheit. kein abschlachten mehr von schlecht equippten lowlevels sonderen theoretische chancengleichheit.


----------



## phexus (18. März 2009)

Entis Schwert war wohl recht lustig, leider hatte ich keinen Char, ders gebrauchen konnte, das hätt ich gern auch mal getestet. 
Unterbunden ist mit den Änderungen das x9er pvp Twinken (zum Glück) nicht. Aber es wurde Gleichmacherei betrieben. Auf noch erträgliche Art. Denn, wie schon erwähnt wurde, betrifft es alle pvp Twinks gleichermassen.

Und Chancengleichheit wirst du auch zwischen 55 und 60 in keinem BG finden. Schau dir die DKs an.


----------



## Nimeroth (19. März 2009)

Ich hab seit kurzer TZeit selbst einen Level19 PvP Jäger und muss sagen, es macht schon Spaß. Man sieht eigentlich kaum "unterlege" Spieler Equiptechnisch.

Der große Vorteil von Level19 PvP im Gegensatz zu Endgame PvP ist, daß man schon einen sehr guten Einstieg haben kann. Ich brauch da keine Abhärtung, ich kann übers PvE meinen Twink perfekt ausstatten.

Im Endgame kommt dann mal eben der Voll S3/4 Ausgerüstete Spieler an und haut dich permanent um, was du nur über extrem Zeitraubendes Ehre farmen aufholen kannst.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## chinsai (19. März 2009)

Finda das gut, endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Chancegleichgleichheit im Bereich 10-29


----------



## Kaldreth (19. März 2009)

finde die Änderungen super!!! Meiner Meinung nach gehen sie noch nicht weit genug! Kann zwar verstehen, dass man sich PvP Twinks macht aber mittlerweile ist das Gefälle sooo riesig, das man nicht mehr den hauch einer chance hat wenn man nicht selber einen hochgezüchteten char hat! Und es gibt eben nicht nuuur PvP Twinks es gibt auch Leute, die neu mit dem Spiel anfangen und wenn mich damals als ich mit Wow angefangen habe und die BGs entdeckt habe jedes Mal ein Schurke meinen Magier umgehauen hätte, hätte ich vielleicht die Lust daran verloren!


----------



## phexus (19. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> finde die Änderungen super!!! Meiner Meinung nach gehen sie noch nicht weit genug! Kann zwar verstehen, dass man sich PvP Twinks macht aber mittlerweile ist das Gefälle sooo riesig, das man nicht mehr den hauch einer chance hat wenn man nicht selber einen hochgezüchteten char hat! Und es gibt eben nicht nuuur PvP Twinks es gibt auch Leute, die neu mit dem Spiel anfangen und wenn mich damals als ich mit Wow angefangen habe und die BGs entdeckt habe jedes Mal ein Schurke meinen Magier umgehauen hätte, hätte ich vielleicht die Lust daran verloren!



Ich habe mit allen Chars, die groß geworden sind, 19er und 49er pvp gemacht. Wenn man Instanzen geht und nicht nur questet hat man auch einigermassen Equip. Dann hol ich mir mit 19 die 30 Marken aus WS, mit 49 die 30 Arathimarken und mit 59 die 30 Alteracmarken und kann dann mit 60 ein pvp Reitmount kaufen. Immer so gemacht. Geht am besten, weil man mit dem Instanzequip das man dafür gesammelt hat auch gleich noch locker 10 Level weitermachen kann und die BGs in dem Level keine so hohen Wartezeiten haben. Wenn man auf 60 die Idee hat, sich so ein Mount zu holen, hat man ziemlichen Stress. Kann nicht sagen, dass es da Twinks gab, die das BG beherrscht hätten. Die gabs eben auf beiden Seiten und meist fokussieren sie einen auch nicht. Erst, wenn man sie ärgert.


----------



## Cazor (20. März 2009)

Was Neues?


----------



## phexus (22. März 2009)

/moin


----------



## kolko (22. März 2009)

ich freu mich nur auf die Ankündigung das PvP i-wann ep bringen soll... Dann gibt es gar keine pvp twinks mehr... bis dahin kann man beim leveln wohl nie ein paar bgs machen aba was solls muss man ohne leveln.


----------



## Shagkul (22. März 2009)

Und wieder einmal der schon förmliche Hass auf die Leute mit PvP Twinks. Ich habe selber keinen, aber eine Freundin hat in kleinst Arbeit, damals zu lvl 60 Zeiten, einen ausgestattet.

Jeder kann dies tun und ich war noch nie mit meinen normalen Twinks chancenlos im BG. 
Denn schließlich hat die eigene Seite, ebenfalls PvP Twinks und von daher gleichte sich das immer aus.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## phexus (22. März 2009)

kolko schrieb:


> ich freu mich nur auf die Ankündigung das PvP i-wann ep bringen soll... Dann gibt es gar keine pvp twinks mehr... bis dahin kann man beim leveln wohl nie ein paar bgs machen aba was solls muss man ohne leveln.


Nachplapperei, engstirnige. Ich hab bisher mit jedem Twink BG gemacht. Man muss sich dafür ausstatten, oder was meinst was passiert, wenn ein Level 10er mit grauen Sachen einen Level 19 Mob anfällt?
Wenn ich low pvp machen will geh ich Instanzen und hol mir Equip. Ist selbstverständlich. 
Auf 80 weisst du ja auch genau, was dir blüht, wenn dein Equip nicht passt. Also tut nicht immer so scheinheilig als ob das in Level x9 anders wäre.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2009)

naja ich verlier mit meiner kleinen priesterin zwar ca 600 hp aber egal ich hab bereits ein eingespieltes team das mich vor angreiffern schuetzt.
das einzige prob ist dann halt det burst der hunter.
500 in 4 sek ist hart


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2009)

Guten Morgen, ich hab mal meinen Twink rübergeschoben.
Bis jetzt Bterifft es den Schulter Enchant für 10k Ehre der gerne auf die Accountgebundenen Schultern Gemacht wird mit 30 Ausdauer und 15 Abh und sämtliche Hosen enchants ab BC.


----------



## phexus (22. März 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich hab mal meinen Twink rübergeschoben.
> Bis jetzt Bterifft es den Schulter Enchant für 10k Ehre der gerne auf die Accountgebundenen Schultern Gemacht wird mit 30 Ausdauer und 15 Abh und sämtliche Hosen enchants ab BC.


Ah, ok, damit hatte ich gerechnet. Gut, die 300 HP kann ich verschmerzen. 
Hosenenchants *ab* BC, das trifft hart.. sind die nicht mehr wirksam? Habe gelesen, wer sie drauf hat, kann sie behalten, neu machen bindet Hose.. Also Klartext: Grollbalgbeinrüsse zB wirkt sich nicht mehr aus?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Ah, ok, damit hatte ich gerechnet. Gut, die 300 HP kann ich verschmerzen.
> Hosenenchants *ab* BC, das trifft hart.. sind die nicht mehr wirksam? Habe gelesen, wer sie drauf hat, kann sie behalten, neu machen bindet Hose.. Also Klartext: Grollbalgbeinrüsse zB wirkt sich nicht mehr aus?


Nein die sind zwar drauf aber es steht Drunter "Wirkt erst ab Level 60"
Und bei den Schultern "Wirkt erst ab Level 70"


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. März 2009)

Naja auf meinem Server/Realmpool
wird sehr wenig 19/29 PvP gemacht
bissl unnützte. Habe auch einen 19er PvP
Twink aber schon ewig nichtmehr gespielt.

Finde das eigentlich gut so...


----------



## ForThePwn (22. März 2009)

Oh mann, wie schauts denn mit Mungo aus? Hab nicht umsonst 700 g für dual-Mungo ausgegeben ....
Fände es sehr schade wenn dies generft würde. Naja, Blizzard soll mal machen..


----------



## youngceaser (22. März 2009)

finde die änderungen gut pvp twinks sollten eigentlich dazu da sein um andere klassen zu testen und nicht um andere dauer zu ganken im pvp


----------



## ForThePwn (22. März 2009)

Wenn ich manche Posts hier so lese,wird mir schlecht. Es ist immer wieder die gleiche Pauschalisierung. Als ob jeder Twink vorm Fh stehen würde und ganken würde.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar gibt es solche Leute, aber es gibt auch sehr angangierte Spieler, die mit Taktik spielen ( ich erlaube mir hiermit, mich dazu zu zählen ). 
Aber es nutzt ja nichts, das Thema "Hass auf x9er" hier nochmal aufzurollen..

MfG

ForThePwn


----------



## Shadria (22. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> ....
> Da scheinen wohl einige Schüsse gezielt in die Richtung der low pvp Liebhaber zu gehen.
> 
> Wie denkt ihr darüber?



Wie ich darüber denke? Ich finde es prima!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum? Nun, ich bin eigentlich grundsätzlich immer gerne beim leveln mit meinen Twinks wenn sie Lvl x7-x9 waren ins BG gegangen. Nach 2-3 BG's war ich dann immer ziemlich genervt weil man als "normaler" nicht topequippter und topverzauberter Twink einfach keinen Spielspaß hat. Gefühlte 90% der x9-Chars waren Edeltwinks gegen die man nicht den Hauch einer Chance hat... egal welche Klasse.

Es gibt m.E. 2 Möglichkeiten das die "normalen" Chars wieder ihren Spielspaß im BG zurück bekommen:
1. extra BG's für die "x9 Edeltwinks"
2. "Nerfs" wie sie Blizz in den Patchnotes angekündigt hat

Tja, ich finde somit die angekündigten Änderungen gut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Es ist zwar etwas schade für die Leute die ihre Edeltwinks mit viel Zeit und wahrscheinlich mit noch mehr Gold "gepimpt" haben.... aber so ist das "WoW-Leben" nun mal...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (22. März 2009)

super änderungen hab low pvp nie gemocht^^


----------



## ForThePwn (22. März 2009)

Visssion schrieb:


> super änderungen hab low pvp nie gemocht^^



Sinniger Post.... Gratz, da sieht man mal die Engstirnigkeit einiger User...


----------



## Der Germane (22. März 2009)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Wenn ich manche Posts hier so lese,wird mir schlecht. Es ist immer wieder die gleiche Pauschalisierung. Als ob jeder Twink vorm Fh stehen würde und ganken würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tja die diskussion wird nie aufhören. Ich find so leute klasse die keine ahnung von pvp twinks haben aber drüber ablästern .......

fast wie Politiker über killerspiele


----------



## Embrazer (22. März 2009)

Na ganz toll.... 
... hab vor 2 Wochen angefangen mir 2 PvP Twinks für den 29ger Bereich auszurüsten (Jäger und Pala) und pünktlich zu dem Zeitpunkt wo der erste von ihnen langsam die 29 erreicht werden PvP Twinks genervt -.-'...

Und zum Thema "X9 Twinks zerstören das low-level PvP": Geh mal mit nem 80ger Schruken mit Quest Equiptment ins PvP und versuch nen Pala/DK/Feral/Jäger/Schruken/Warlock mit 20k+ HP umzuhauen.... 

Find die Änderungen sehr Schaden, da ich die BGs die mir in meiner WoW Zeit am meisten Spass gemacht haben im 19ner und 29ger PvP mit meinem schurken twink hatte. Ich mein auf meinem Server dauert so ein BG knapp 15 minuten (im 80ger Bereich) und als Alli sind die Gewinnchancen auf den meisten Schlachfeldern extrem gering. Im low level PvP hingegen kam es schonmal vor , dass sich zwei Twink Gilden 60 minuten am Stück richtig geile Duelle geliefert haben..... naja, hoffe sie belassen es bei den Schulter und Hosen VZ und fangen nicht an auch noch Sachen wie +15 Beweglichkeit auf Waffen mit Levelanforderungen zu versehen....


PS: Sie hätten lieber mal die Jäger im Low Level PvP nerfen sollen. Ein 500 HP Jäger kann einen 2k HP Schurken (solnage der Schurke auf Sprinten CD hat) im 1vs1 killen, ohne dass der Schurke einmal zu schlag kommt......hab deshalb überhaupt erst meinen Jäger twink erstellt x)....

PPS: Ohne PvP Twinks gäbe es doch gar kein low level PvP mehr.... da hätte man dann wartezeiten von 1-2 Stunden.....

Naja, mfg
Ýean


----------



## neo1986 (22. März 2009)

-.- Es wird wohl alle unter 60 treffen werd mich dan mal von den schönene zeiten verabschieden. *heul* Und wenn Blizz so weiter macht von wow ganz .


----------



## Mikaster (22. März 2009)

Tja pech für die PvP Twinks, aber ehrlich gesagt find ich das gut. Nervt einfach wenn man einen normalen Twink ein wenig im PvP testen möchte und dann frustriert feststellt das man nach 2 Hits sofort tot ist. Außerdem sind PvP Twinks eh nur wieder ein Schwanzverlängerer:
-"Hey ich hab 1000 Gold reingesteckt!"
-"Du Noob! Ich hab 1.5k ausgegeben und hab deswegen 2 Ausdauer mehr!"
-"Oh Noez!" *rennt zur bank, dann ins ah und gibt weitere 1000 Gold aus*  "HA! Nun hab ich 2 Ausdauer UND 3 Beweglichkeit! PWND!"
-"NEEEEEEEEEIN!!!!!"

usw...


----------



## Xydor (22. März 2009)

Jaja, schon ärgerlich, wenn man euch den I-WIN-Button klaut ...
Wenn ihr auf faires PvP (falls sowas überhaupt auf lowlvl möglich ist) Wert legen würdet, dann würdet ihr jeden lowlvl-PvP-Nerf begrüßen (da man zwar selber, aber auch JEDER ANDERE schlechter werden würde -> wer sich top equipped, der ist immer noch auf Augenhöhe mit den anderen Twinks, nur die "Normalos" würden wieder etwas mehr aufschließen können) ... 
-> wer hier rumheult, der outet sich halt mal als ... ok, den Gedankengang überlass ich jedem selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (22. März 2009)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Sinniger Post.... Gratz, da sieht man mal die Engstirnigkeit einiger User...



Was hat es mit Engstirnigkeit zu tun, wenn man sagt, dass man etwas nicht mag - bzw. dass man eine bestimmte Änderung gut findet?

B2T.:  
Finde es Schade für alle, die X-hundert Gold in ihren Bg-Twink gesteckt haben - aber es überwiegt die Freude, auch mal wieder mit eigenen Twinks ein Bg zwischendurch spielen zu können (ohne von jemandem mit dreimal soviel Hp wie man selbst hat, ge-twohitted zu werden)


----------



## neo1986 (22. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Tja die diskussion wird nie aufhören. Ich find so leute klasse die keine ahnung von pvp twinks haben aber drüber ablästern .......
> 
> fast wie Politiker über killerspiele


Sehr gutes beispiel. ( Ich will ja nimanden anschauen 



Spoiler



über mir


)

/signe


----------



## Shagkul (22. März 2009)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Tja pech für die PvP Twinks, aber ehrlich gesagt find ich das gut. Nervt einfach wenn man einen normalen Twink ein wenig im PvP testen möchte und dann frustriert feststellt das man nach 2 Hits sofort tot ist. Außerdem sind PvP Twinks eh nur wieder ein Schwanzverlängerer:
> -"Hey ich hab 1000 Gold reingesteckt!"
> -"Du Noob! Ich hab 1.5k ausgegeben und hab deswegen 2 Ausdauer mehr!"
> -"Oh Noez!" *rennt zur bank, dann ins ah und gibt weitere 1000 Gold aus*  "HA! Nun hab ich 2 Ausdauer UND 3 Beweglichkeit! PWND!"
> ...



Ja sicher, aber wegen 2 Ausdauer und 3 Beweglichkeit verliert man nicht, auch nicht wegen den PvP Twinks, da ja beide Seiten über PvP Twinks verfügen...... sondern eventuell wegen anderen Faktoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das sollte jeder für sich selber überdenken.


----------



## Sunii (22. März 2009)

Ich finds lustig wie hier die pvptwink verteidiger ihrerseits sagen wie engstirnig die pvptwink gegner sind und so aber sie genauso engstirnig sind weil diese nicht einsehen wollen das es auch leute gibt die pvp einfach aus spass machen wollen, was aber nicht möglich ist weil man als normalo twink einfach keine chance hat.


Ach btw.. der vergleich mit politikern und killerspiele ist doch nun bisschen sehr weit hergeholt -.-
Politiker wollen sich nicht mal mit killerspielen auseinander setzen, die sagen einfach das es schlecht ist.

Hier bei dieser diskusion hat aber jeder ne gewisse ahnung was abgeht. Wenn ihr meint nur jemand der selbst nen pvptwink hat darf mitreden wäre die diskusion etwas sehr einseitig und der ausgang wäre klar.

Zu einer diskusion gehören immer zwei seiten obs einem nun gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Kahadan (22. März 2009)

Sunii schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig wie hier die pvptwink verteidiger ihrerseits sagen wie engstirnig die pvptwink gegner sind und so aber sie genauso engstirnig sind weil diese nicht einsehen wollen das es auch leute gibt die pvp einfach aus spass machen wollen, was aber nicht möglich ist weil man als normalo twink einfach keine chance hat.
> 
> 
> Ach btw.. der vergleich mit politikern und killerspiele ist doch nun bisschen sehr weit hergeholt -.-
> ...



Gut gesprochen!


----------



## Embrazer (22. März 2009)

Genau, es gibt soviele die einfach mal so low level pvp machen wollen..... in nem 19ner BG sind bei uns meist so 6-7 Twinks drin.... wenn die weg wären, würde das BG gar net zu stande kommen.... aber was solls, lohnt sich eh nicht darüber zu streiten, die Twink hasser sind nachher immernoch twink hasser und die twinkhaber werden weiterhin ihre twinks verteidigen..... die einzigen die was ändern können sind blizzard und die spielen ja sowieso russisches Roulette mit Klassennerfs ....


----------



## Shurkien (22. März 2009)

Die Leute erstellen sich eh nur PvP Twinks weil sie im Endcontent nix reißen.
War schon immer so.
Freue mich auch schon auf das Leveln im PvP 
Endlich keine Idioten mehr :3


----------



## Shagkul (22. März 2009)

Liegt daran das hier nur viele ihren Senf abgeben und gar nicht, oder nur wenig vom Thread gelesen haben.

Ich habe geschrieben das ich keinen PvP Twink habe und das ich trotzdem Bgs gewinne, da man schließlich auf der eigenen Seite auch PvP Twinks hat und Bgs im Team bestritten werden. 
Das Leute die im Bg alleine gegen alle Spielen wollen, nicht gewinnen wundert mich gar nicht. Das tut ihr auch ohne PvP Twinks nicht, aber das müsst ihr selber raus finden an was es liegt.

Aber solche aussagen werden schlicht und einfach ignoriert und selbstgefällig übergangen.

Wer nicht für mich ist, ist gegen mich…… was mein Gegenüber eigentlich für Argumente hat ist mir egal. Anders läuft das hier selten ab, eigentlich schade.


----------



## Kreze (22. März 2009)

Find ich gut, weil dann kann man auch ohne Geld ausgeben wieder Lowpvp machen, und das 

*KÖNNEN wird wieder wichtiger *


----------



## Sunii (22. März 2009)

Dein letzter satz hat die situation der wow community ziemlich gut beschrieben shagkul.
Und ausnahmen bestätigen die regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, danke kahadan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2009)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Tja pech für die PvP Twinks, aber ehrlich gesagt find ich das gut. Nervt einfach wenn man einen normalen Twink ein wenig im PvP testen möchte und dann frustriert feststellt das man nach 2 Hits sofort tot ist. Außerdem sind PvP Twinks eh nur wieder ein Schwanzverlängerer:
> -"Hey ich hab 1000 Gold reingesteckt!"
> -"Du Noob! Ich hab 1.5k ausgegeben und hab deswegen 2 Ausdauer mehr!"
> -"Oh Noez!" *rennt zur bank, dann ins ah und gibt weitere 1000 Gold aus*  "HA! Nun hab ich 2 Ausdauer UND 3 Beweglichkeit! PWND!"
> ...


ja ne is klar 
2 80er
-"Hey ich hab 3 jahre reingesteckt in raids
-"Du Noob! Ich hab 4 jahre lang geraidet und hab deswegen 2 dps  mehr!"
-"Oh Noez!" *geht 24 std lang inis* ha jetzt hab ich 3 dps und 10 leben mehr!

naja wie viele schreiben koennen wird wieder wichtiger also werden die heuler, die im normalfall eh nix peilen noch weniger chancen haben xD

das sind naemlich die lautesten


----------



## Airness (22. März 2009)

Finde die Änderungen gut.
Wenn man auf lv.x9 PvP betreiben will, soll man auch die enstprechenden Items nutzen.  Und nicht irgendwelche Lv 60/70 verzauberungen die nie dafür gedacht waren.
Wenn es jemanden wirklich nur um den Spass geht, dem werden die änderungen auch nicht stören.

Auch haben


----------



## phexus (23. März 2009)

Airness schrieb:


> Finde die Änderungen gut.
> Wenn man auf lv.x9 PvP betreiben will, soll man auch die enstprechenden Items nutzen.  Und nicht irgendwelche Lv 60/70 verzauberungen die nie dafür gedacht waren.
> Wenn es jemanden wirklich nur um den Spass geht, dem werden die änderungen auch nicht stören.
> 
> Auch haben




Ja, sicher werde ich noch in den Pausen low lvl pvp betreiben. Eine gelungene Abwechslung zum Tankdasein, der Tank scheint mir nicht so richtig pvp geeignet >.<
300 HP mehr oder weniger machen den Spass nicht aus.
Dieser Thread diente auch dem Austausch von Informationen zum genannten Thema, schade das er wieder missbraucht wurde aber damit war zu rechnen. 

Eins noch: greif mit Lvl10/80 und grauem/grünem Equip keinen 19er Mob/80er pvpler an.


----------



## phexus (23. März 2009)

Falls Mormegil kommt, sagt ihm mal, bin afk





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (23. März 2009)

Fairerweisse müssen dann aber auch die Accountgebundenen Gegenstände abgeschafft werden, weil einer der mit dem Main ordentlich Marken/Splitter gefarmt hat, kann seine Twinks dann ebenso "unfair" ausstatten...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Unfassbar (23. März 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Die Leute erstellen sich eh nur PvP Twinks weil sie im Endcontent nix reißen.
> War schon immer so.



Ah ja deshalb ist der Besitzer von diesem http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...hor&n=Wumpe Char auch Gladiator mit seinem Main und seid langem 3D down...ja ne is klar...

Ich find die Änderung auch nicht gut da es jedem möglich ist sich solch einen char auszurüsten. 
Ihr tut hier alle so als würden die PvP Twinks nur ganken oder minder equipte Chars angreifen. Das is totaler Blödsinn. Im Gegenteil, die halten den normalos die gegnerischen Twinks vom Hals.
Diejenigen die hier gegen die Twinks sind, sind oft auch diejenigen die mit lvl 10 ins BG gehn und sich wundern warum sie von einem 19er mit normalem Equip geonehittet werden und dann was von PvP Twink faseln...


----------



## phexus (23. März 2009)

So, bevor ich die grünen Klamotten anziehe und per Mundschutz zum Klappe halten verdammt bin:

http://www.twinkinfo.com

Ein wenig Blättern. Es betrifft 35+ Verzauberungen aller Art, Buchbände etc. etc.
Dafür werden low Verzauberungen generft, wo man früher ein Dutzend Große Glänzende Splitter anschleppen musste bekommt mans jetzt für 4. Also: pvp twinking für jedermann! 
Find ich nicht schlecht, muss ich ehrlich sagen. Und das als pvp Twinker. Guut, der Neid ist da, wieso musste ich soviele Mats haben und andre nicht - aber das is nunmal leider leider Blizzpolitik. Alles wird einfacher. 

Trotz allem habe ich die Inis abgeklappert und mir einen Plan gemacht, was meine Kleinen brauchen. 
Was denkt ihr, wie spassig das war, ich als Frostmage mit ner Gruppe in Maraudon auf 48 und schon halbwegs twinklike equipt. Den Vorsprung nimmt man mir nur, wenn man Instanzen macht anstatt zu questen. Aber wer macht denn sowas.


----------



## zadros (23. März 2009)

Ich freu mich über die Änderung, denn ich bin mit stinknormalem Questequip leider doch immer sehr unterlegen gewesen und das machte die Abwechslung zum leveln eher frustrierend als spaßig.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. März 2009)

also mungo oder 40 zm ist bisher nicht betroffen, aber zb 100 hp auf brust, nicht aber 150 hp...


wer kein ptr hat:
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=45720.0


----------



## Technocrat (23. März 2009)

Shamrock schrieb:


> p.s. den spielern denen es lediglich um nettes pvp geht wird dies nix ausmachen. aber denen die sich durch hosenvezauberungen kreuzfahrer etc so dermaßen hohe vorteile verschafft haben wirds natürlich nicht mehr gefallen. jetzt ist wieder skill gefragt und nicht mehr itemmäßige überlegenheit. kein abschlachten mehr von schlecht equippten lowlevels sonderen theoretische chancengleichheit.



/signed und 100% ACK.

Wer jetzt mault, das ist jemand, der bei Chancengleichheit keine Chance hat...


----------



## Heydu (23. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> -Die Fähigkeiten, die Ihr mit den Sammelberufen erhaltet, unterliegen nun den Stufenanforderungen für die Berufsfertigkeiten. (Lehrling: 1; Geselle: 1; Experte: 10; Fachmann: 25; Meister: 40; Großmeister: 55)
> Ganz bös für alle, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, ihre Sammelberufe zu skillen.
> ...



Verzeih, aber ich versteh das nicht so ganz
Statt lvl 35 für Fachmann braucht man ab 3.1 nur noch 25?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. März 2009)

sammelberufe sind lvlfrei. man kan als lvl 1er bis 450 skilln
so hattn 19er chars den 2k hot von kräutersammeln. das wird nun wie oben beschrieben beschränkt


----------



## phexus (23. März 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Verzeih, aber ich versteh das nicht so ganz
> Statt lvl 35 für Fachmann braucht man ab 3.1 nur noch 25?




Ich hab nur Copy und Paste verwendet. Aber jetzt, wo dus sagst.. das sind die Infos von buffed.. naja, was letztlich vom ptr übernommen wird, keine Ahnung. Hier ist alles rein spekulativ. Blizzard hat schon oft Änderungen angekündigt, von denen man nie wieder etwas gehört hat.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. März 2009)

es ändert sich nichts an den lvlbeschränkungen (herstellungsberufe: fachmann lvl 35, farmberufe 1-450 lvl 1)
die fähigkeiten die man durch die sammelfähigkeiten bekommt, werden lvlbeschränkt. es kann dann ein 19er zwar kk noch bis 450 skilln, verwenden kkönnen wird er den hot dann aber  nicht mehr


----------



## Gerbalin (24. März 2009)

"Im amerikanischen WoW-Forum hat Blizzards Mitarbeiter Zarhym erklärt, dass sie derzeit an einer Umgestaltung der Schlachtfelder arbeiten. Die Änderungen sollen Spielern die Möglichkeit geben an Gegenstände zu gelangen, die mit der Arena vergleichbar sind. *Außerdem überlegen sie die Möglichkeit einzubauen, über PvP Erfahrungspunkte zu sammeln und so einen Charakter hochzuspielen.* "

Warten viele schon lange drauf und wird wohl auch kommen. smot ist der PvP-Twink ein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## nuriina (24. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> "Im amerikanischen WoW-Forum hat Blizzards Mitarbeiter Zarhym erklärt, dass sie derzeit an einer Umgestaltung der Schlachtfelder arbeiten. Die Änderungen sollen Spielern die Möglichkeit geben an Gegenstände zu gelangen, die mit der Arena vergleichbar sind. *Außerdem überlegen sie die Möglichkeit einzubauen, über PvP Erfahrungspunkte zu sammeln und so einen Charakter hochzuspielen.* "
> 
> Warten viele schon lange drauf und wird wohl auch kommen. smot ist der PvP-Twink ein Auslaufmodell.


Kommt aber definitiv nicht mit 3.1. :-) Und darum gehts hier in dem Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (24. März 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Kommt aber definitiv nicht mit 3.1. :-) Und darum gehts hier in dem Thread.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt aber bevor ich nen neuen Thread aufmachen nehm ich gleich den, hab ich mit Sufu gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> stimmt aber bevor ich nen neuen Thread aufmachen nehm ich gleich den, hab ich mit Sufu gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Prahlhans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. März 2009)

Blizzard trifft Euch mit 123683268827846 Schaden. (zerstörend)


Lol ok mal sehen:

Hose VZ: 200g
Hose an sich: 10g
Brust VZ: 100g
Brust an sich: 7g
Waffe VZ: 240g
Waffe an sich: 190g 
Armschienen VZ: 70g
Armschienen an sich: 7g
Hände VZ: 90g
Hände an sich: 200g  o_O
Schuhe VZ: 100g
Ringe: 20g

JUHU alles fürn Arsch! 

omg wie ich jetzt KEIN BOCK habe, meine Twinks zu leveln.
Ich hoff mal, dass dieses EP durch BGs wirklich mal kommt, das wäre eine recht gute Alternative als stupides "Töte das, Sammle das"-questen -.-


----------



## Dominau (24. März 2009)

finde ich *richtig* nice..

ich weiß noch als ich meine ersten char hoch gezockt habe

denk ich mir: ,,AHA! geh ich doch mal ins BG"

doch scheiße wars, überall nur pvp twinks

finde ich richtig kacke. da will man mal normal ins bg gehen und dann kommen solche leute und zerstören denn normalen spielspaß

weil sie alles mit ihrer rofl-zomfg-omg-ich-pwn-alles-r0OxXor-dmg dank entchants usw.. killen wollen


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> JUHU alles fürn Arsch!



Und das ist GUT SO! Du solltest lieber lernen, wie man im BG spielt...


----------



## ImbaBuZZi (24. März 2009)

19er PvP ist einfach für Leute die auf 80 nix reißen, das PvP ist auf Lvl 80 balanced, (zugegeben, in WotlK ist sie bisher noch ein bisschen im Arsch, aber das wird noch kommen) nicht auf Lvl 19.

Sich also eine 0815 Imba-PvP Klasse zu nehmen, ihr Entchants zu geben die für Lvl 60 oder sogar für Lvl 70 gedacht waren und sich dann freuen Lvl 11er im BG umzuhauen ist lächerlich, klar gibt es auch PvP Twinks, aber die sind einfach in der Minderheit.

Ich habs auch mal getestet, aber es gibt da einfach keinen Wettbewerb und ist eigentlich nur was für Leute, die Spaß daran haben anderen eben diesen zu vermiesen.


----------



## zunix (24. März 2009)

zitat:
Die Fähigkeiten, die Ihr mit den Sammelberufen erhaltet, unterliegen nun den Stufenanforderungen für die Berufsfertigkeiten. (Lehrling: 1; Geselle: 1; Experte: 10; Fachmann: 25; Meister: 40; Großmeister: 55)
Ganz bös für alle, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, ihre Sammelberufe zu skillen. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi an alle

Wenn ich zB Kürschnern auf maximal habe , aber keine Lederverarbeitung geskillt habe ??
Kann ich dann nicht mehr kürschnern ? 
Oder wie soll ich das verstehen? (ich bin evtl etwas schwer von Begriff)----> aber dafür habe ich ja Euch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse 

Zunix


----------



## neo1986 (24. März 2009)

Warted ab warted ab so schnell kan mann uns nicht verjagen!


----------



## neo1986 (24. März 2009)

zunix schrieb:


> zitat:
> Die Fähigkeiten, die Ihr mit den Sammelberufen erhaltet, unterliegen nun den Stufenanforderungen für die Berufsfertigkeiten. (Lehrling: 1; Geselle: 1; Experte: 10; Fachmann: 25; Meister: 40; Großmeister: 55)
> Ganz bös für alle, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, ihre Sammelberufe zu skillen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab es so verstanden das es jetzt wider level begrenzungen giebt wie schon oben aufgezählt Experte kann man nur mit lev 10 werden..... und das die fhigkeiten wie das heilen beim kräuterkundler nur ab diesen lev benutzt werden kann.


----------



## Bhaalo (24. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/news/9561/wow-neues-s...feld-in-planung


> Außerdem überlegen sie die Möglichkeit einzubauen, über PvP Erfahrungspunkte zu sammeln und so einen Charakter hochzuspielen.



ähm, lol. d.h. man würde nie x9 bleiben.


----------



## Lari (24. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warted ab warted ab so schnell kan mann uns nicht verjagen!


Und ob. Ihr spielt "euer" PvP zu Lasten aller normalen PvP Spieler in der Levelrange.
Wäre interessant zu sehen, wieviele noch PvP-Twinks spielen, wenn sie in eigene Battlegrounds kämen. Nur gleichwertig equippte Gegenspieler. Ich glaube, da wäre ruck zuck Schicht im Schacht.

Ich freu mich auf XP durch Spielerkills in BGs. Endlich über PvP leveln und weg mit der Twink-Seuche.


----------



## Zodttd (24. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> oja, berichte bitte. Nicht das meine Cazore dann nackt da steht. Die is doch grad fertig geworden.
> 
> Beim Nebu hab ich glaub nicht viel zu befürchten. Es sei denn.. Grollbalgbeinrüsse auch..?



poser -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  alarm


----------



## neo1986 (24. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und ob. Ihr spielt "euer" PvP zu Lasten aller normalen PvP Spieler in der Levelrange.
> *Wäre interessant zu sehen, wieviele noch PvP-Twinks spielen, wenn sie in eigene Battlegrounds kämen. Nur gleichwertig equippte Gegenspieler. Ich glaube, da wäre ruck zuck Schicht im Schacht.
> *
> Ich freu mich auf XP durch Spielerkills in BGs. Endlich über PvP leveln und weg mit der Twink-Seuche.



Das wünsche ich mir sogar extra PVP Twink BG.


----------



## MadMat (24. März 2009)

Shamrock schrieb:


> also ich finde diese änderungen gut. ich bin zwar kein lvl 19 pvp twinkspieler. aber ich habe es mal auf lvl 19 29 etc versucht meben dem leveln her und sehe dann leute auf mich zurennen die knapp das doppelte an leben haben wie ich.
> 
> es sollte eigendlich jedem von anfang an klar gewesen sein das dies nicht so geplant war und iwann gefixt wird. zugegeben sie haben sich sehr viel zeit damit gelassen. aber da das lowlevel pvp nunmal für alle gleichermaßen interessant sein soll und nicht nur was für hochgepushte twinks reicher 70 er bzw 80 er wurde es echt zeit das dies unterbunden wurde.
> 
> ...




/sign

geht mir ebenso. spiele zwar kein pvp (mehr), weils mir nichts gibt mit überpowertem equip jemannden mit 1 - 2 schlägen down zu bekommen und dafür
extrem zu farmen, um die items zu bekommen.
wenn ich pvp-spielen würde, wo sowohl euip als auch skill gefragt ist, würd ich in richtung arena schielen.
jedem neuling wird ja der spass am bg genommen, wenn er sowas - wie aktuell - sieht. 

die andere seite der geschichte ist: wollt ihr, dass genau diese überzogenen lowis plötzlich lvl 80 sind und alles ganken und frei rumlaufen?
dann lieber in einem bg einsperren ;-)



> omg wie ich jetzt KEIN BOCK habe, meine Twinks zu leveln.
> Ich hoff mal, dass dieses EP durch BGs wirklich mal kommt, das wäre eine recht gute Alternative als stupides "Töte das, Sammle das"-questen -.-


öhm...stimmt, ist stupider, als ständig die mehr oder weniger selben Leute im BG umzuhauen. Durchaus, ist mehr Abwechselung.
Ist die Auswahl der Gegner im BG geändert worden? Ich dachte, dass z. B. Alli nur gegen Blutelfen, Untote, Gobbos, Ork und Kühe kämpft.

grüße


----------



## Kindgenius (24. März 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> öhm...stimmt, ist stupider, als ständig die mehr oder weniger selben Leute im BG umzuhauen. Durchaus, ist mehr Abwechselung.
> Ist die Auswahl der Gegner im BG geändert worden? Ich dachte, dass z. B. Alli nur gegen Blutelfen, Untote, Gobbos, Ork und Kühe kämpft.



Was ist denn so toll an PvP?

Weil man nie weiß, was der Gegner macht, und das ist für mich schon Abwechslung genug!


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. März 2009)

Meine Meinung: Geschieht den ganzen Lvl x9 PvP Twinks ganz recht. PvP unter Max. Level ist wegen denen einfach nicht spielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Geschieht den ganzen Lvl x9 PvP Twinks ganz recht. PvP unter Max. Level ist wegen denen einfach nicht spielbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als schurke is pvp aufem max level aber auch nicht sehr spaßig.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

Also ich hab ja kürzlich nen Twink erstellt und dachte mir so ich könnt ja mal mit Lv 13 ins BG gehen!^^

Kriegshymnenschlucht: Beide Seiten vollzählig angetreten, auf beiden Seiten waren Lowlevel und Pvp-Twinks vorhanden.


Da rannte ich nun mutig mit meinem kleinen Twink und seinen 350 Leben in die gegnerische Festung hinein als mich eine Lv 19 Paladine mit etwa 1500 Leben erwischte. Sie spammte erstmal 5 mal "XXx spuckt auf euch" und lachte mich dann noch aus als sie mich dann doch erledigt hatte.

tjaja.. vielleicht finden deshalb viele Pvp-Twinks als lästig also wenn man sich überlegt ich hätte auch ein neuer Spieler sein können? Macht echt nen guten Eindruck sowas.... und für was? 

Hätte ich auch nur nen Hauch einer Chance gehabt? Sicher nicht!

Letztendlich haben wir gewonnen weil der PvpTwink der bei uns die Flagge trug einfach mehr Leben hatte. 

Kurz um: Ich finds gut, dass Pvp-Twinks genervt werden, es gibt noch neue Spieler und die sollten nicht gleich nen "Onehit" erleben!


----------



## Hazard (25. März 2009)

Alle die glauben daß man irgendwann mal im pvp zwingend XP bekommen muß, nur weil Blizz überlegt dass mal einzubauen, freut euch mal nicht zu früh! 
Wenn das kommt wird man es bestimmt auch deaktivieren können!!! Siehe Warhammer - wo sie soetwas jetzt dann auch bringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (25. März 2009)

ICh frage mich immer wenn man doch ausbalanciertes Pvp im Lowlevel Bereich machen will und es angeblich nicht nur tut um lowies zu bashen? warum nimmt man dann highend Verzauberungen undso? 
Ich meine man kann doch auch mit ganz normalem Levelgear dort pvp betreiben und jeder hat ne chance.


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

Hazard schrieb:


> Alle die glauben daß man irgendwann mal im pvp zwingend XP bekommen muß, nur weil Blizz überlegt dass mal einzubauen, freut euch mal nicht zu früh!
> Wenn das kommt wird man es bestimmt auch deaktivieren können!!! Siehe Warhammer - wo sie soetwas jetzt dann auch bringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wohl kaum, Du wirst sehen die Tage Deines PvP-Twinks sind gezählt und die Community wird jubeln die 2% die Ihren Twinks nachtrauern sind da nicht relevant.


----------



## ReWahn (25. März 2009)

ImbaBuZZi schrieb:


> 19er PvP ist einfach für Leute die auf 80 nix reißen, das PvP ist auf Lvl 80 balanced, (zugegeben, in WotlK ist sie bisher noch ein bisschen im Arsch, aber das wird noch kommen) nicht auf Lvl 19.
> 
> Sich also eine 0815 Imba-PvP Klasse zu nehmen, ihr Entchants zu geben die für Lvl 60 oder sogar für Lvl 70 gedacht waren und sich dann freuen Lvl 11er im BG umzuhauen ist lächerlich, klar gibt es auch PvP Twinks, aber die sind einfach in der Minderheit.
> 
> Ich habs auch mal getestet, aber es gibt da einfach keinen Wettbewerb und ist eigentlich nur was für Leute, die Spaß daran haben anderen eben diesen zu vermiesen.



Auf lvl 80 werden nicht-arena-spieler von deadly-trägern geklatscht
au lvl x9 werden twinks von pvp-twinks geklatscht.
unterschied?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

Bhaalo schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/news/9561/wow-neues-s...feld-in-planung
> 
> 
> ähm, lol. d.h. man würde nie x9 bleiben.



Da steht die MÖGLICHKEIT .. ich schätze, dass man wählen kann ob man ep bekommt oder nicht.. wäre die einzig faire lösung.

Und was ich zu denen sagen möchte die rumheulen weil sie mit lvl 11 im 10-19er pvp ständig sterben.. was erwartet ihr? mit lvl 11 haut man euch sogar als nicht überequippter pvp-twink weg.. Und wer sich beschwert, dass man auch mit lvl 19 keine chance hat.. geht euch equip holen! Was soll die Diskusion überhaupt? Geht mal grau/grün equippt auf nen 80er BG mal schauen wie lang ihr da überlebt und wann euch die Lust verlässt..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, Du wirst sehen die Tage Deines PvP-Twinks sind gezählt und die Community wird jubeln die 2% die Ihren Twinks nachtrauern sind da nicht relevant.



Mal sehen.. wenn es 2% wären dann wären wie viele twinks genau auf einem 19er bg? 0,4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun sieht es aber so aus, dass meißt mehr als die hälfte aus pvp twinks besteht.. und nur so macht es auch spaß gegeneinander zu spielen ( Der spaß liegt daran sich zu messen, nicht einfach alles was eine bruchteil des eigenen lebens hat zu zermalmen)

(hups, Doppelpost.. wolltes eigentlich an den letzten dran hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ale4Sale (25. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Auf lvl 80 werden nicht-arena-spieler von deadly-trägern geklatscht
> au lvl x9 werden twinks von pvp-twinks geklatscht.
> unterschied?



Deadly Gladiator sind nicht unkaputtbar.

Wenn ich mit meinem Rogue mit ca 300 Abhärtung und blau/lilanem Gear gegen einen entsprechenden Deadly Gladi antrete, macht das für ihn eine Menge Abhärtung mehr und einen HP Unterschied von 2-4k (schätzungsweise).
Das würde ich noch nicht unbesiegbar nennen, auch wenn es die Chancen natürlich einschränkt.

Wenn ich mit zB einem Magier auf Level 19 ins BG gehe, habe ich ca 500 HP. Dann kommt mir ein PvP-Twink entgegen, nehmen wir einen Schurken. Mindestens 1500 HP, je nachdem was für Verzauberungen drauf sind und dazu ein Schadensausstoß, der mich locker mit zwei Sinister Strikes in den Graben kickt.

Der Unterschied: Auf 80 hat man wesentlich mehr Abhärtung: Auch mit 500 Abhärtung vom blauen PvP-Gear kann ich einen Full-Deadly ziemlich in seinem Schaden bremsen. Auf x9 habe ich absolut keine Möglichkeit an den Gegner heranzukommen. Es gibt keinen Stunlock, der lange genug hält, um einen voll verzauberten PvP-Twink umzuhauen und keinen Schutz, um den Schaden des Gegners zu vermeiden oder zu mindern.
Jeder normal equipte Twink, der sich einmal mit einem voll verzauberten PvP-Twink angelegt hat weiß, dass er de fakto keine reelle Chance hat.
(Im übrigen würde das x9 Twinken ja bedeuten, dass man sich zu genau dem macht, was der "Imba-R0xxor-full Deadly-Arenapro" auf 80 darstellt.)

@TE

Ich habe mich auch mal an sowas versucht, einem Twink Grollbalg auf die Hosen gepackt, passabel equipt und es mal ausprobiert.
Das Fazit war letztlich dasselbe, was hier schon viele andere gezogen haben: Gegen die richtig stark equipten kommt man trotzdem nur sehr schwer an und die grau bis grün/blau equipten liegen nach wenigen Schlägen im Staub.
Ich denke der einzige Anreiz für x9 PvP-Twinks ist es, alles umzuhauen, was nicht so schön glitzert wie man selbst. Echte Gegenargumente habe ich bisher in diesem Thread auch nicht gesehen.
Wenn einem die bösen Arenajungs zu heftig und die Palas zu overpowered sind, sollte man sich vielleicht fragen, ob da überhaupt noch ein Unterschied zum eigenen PvP-Twink erkennbar ist (davon abgesehen, dass imho die Twinks wesentlich mehr hermachen, als die Gladiträger).

Auf meinem Server zumindest ist das Lowie-PvP so gut wie ausgestorben und lohnt kaum den Zeitaufwand. Insofern ist es mir recht egal, ob PvP-Twinks da Einschränkungen erfahren oder nicht.
Ich finde es gibt noch zuviel Mist im 80er PvP (Vermischung von PvE mit PvP, Imbalance der Klassen, zu wenig Schlachtfelder, Ehre - Arena Verhältnis, usw.)
um den man sich zuerst kümmern sollte, bevor man die Aufmerksamkeit dem Lowiebereich zukommen lässt.
Seit dem Einführen der Realmpools geht da eh nichtmehr so viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Deadly Gladiator sind nicht unkaputtbar.
> 
> Wenn ich mit meinem Rogue mit ca 300 Abhärtung und blau/lilanem Gear gegen einen entsprechenden Deadly Gladi antrete, macht das für ihn eine Menge Abhärtung mehr und einen HP Unterschied von 2-4k (schätzungsweise).
> Das würde ich noch nicht unbesiegbar nennen, auch wenn es die Chancen natürlich einschränkt.
> ...



In deinem Ersten Absatz schreibst du ( aufs 19er pvp übersetzt ), dass du mit deinem 19er schurken mit 1700 leben einen anderen 19er Schurken mit 1900 Leben nicht Unbesiegbar findest, es aber deine chancen auf einen sieg natürlich einschränkt.

In deinem Zweiten Absatz schreibst du ( aufs 80er pvp übersetzt), dass du mit einem frisch-80er Magier mit grün/blauem equip ohne abhärtung und vielleicht 12000 Leben nicht die geringste chance gegen einen voll equippten/verzauberten deadly gladi schurken mit 20k+ Leben hast.

Ich denke so hast du das gemeint oder?


----------



## Scrätcher (25. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ich denke so hast du das gemeint oder?



Wenn du schon übersetzen willst würde ich das empfehlen:

Er meint dass ECHTE Pvp-Spieler sich doch darüber freuen sollten jetzt wieder einen größeren Anreiz zu haben, da man ja den eigenen Twink "nur" overpowert hat, weil es auch alle anderen gemacht haben. Und wenn es so kommt, wieder mehr Spannung auf dem Feld ist auf dem Skill wieder interessanter wird!

Ständig hört man das Argument: "Ich hab ihn ja nur OP weil das jeder macht!" 

Also freut euch doch! Lowis kriegen wieder ne größere Chance und ihr ne höhere Herausforderung! Und ihr müßt nichtmal Angst haben das eure Gegner übermäßig OP sind oder viel Gold dafür ausgeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nitro2k5 (25. März 2009)

Die Diskussion über PvP-Twinks ist schon alt wie WoW selbst. Und eigentlich ist man es doch schon leid sich darüber zu streiten.

Denkt ihr etwa es ist etwas anderes, sich einfach so zum Fun in die Arena zu stellen für etwas Abwechslung zwischendrinne? Da bekommt ihr genauso schnell und schmerzlos eins aufn Sack. Wie einer schon schrieb, "Wo ist der Unterschied?". Wenn ihr euch ohne Equip in einen Raid stellt bekommt ihr auf den Sack und wenn ihr euch wie das obige Beispiel schrieb Grau/Grün auf ein BG stellt bekommt ihr natürlich genauso aufn Sack. Lächerlich sich dann auch noch über PvP-Twinks auf zu regen.

Genauso wie dieses verdammt dämliche Argument, das "Twink-Spieler" das doch nur machen weil sie im 80er PvP nix reißen... Ach ist das ehrlich so? Das ist genau so eine lächerliche Verallgemeinerung wie "Jeder der Killerspiele spielt läuft Amok".

Ich selbst habe nur einen 80er Char der Tank ist mit dem ich wöchentlich raide. Dadurch das mein Char auch in Zukunft immer Tank sein wird und ich vorerst nicht vor habe einen anderen Char hoch zu spielen, einfach aus dem Grund das "ich alles habe was ich brauche um Spaß zu haben" ... Zieht jetzt das Argument das ich nichts im PvP reiße immer noch? Faktisch natürlich, aber wenn man das mal ein bisschen nüchtern betrachtet, einfach nur eine haltlose Argumentation einfach aus dem Grund das mich das 80er PvP schlicht und einfach nicht interessiert.

Ich bin begeisternder 19er PvP-Twink-Spieler. Das wirklich interessante sind als ambitionierter PvP-Twink-Spieler die wirklich harten Kopf an Kopf Duelle und Kämpfe gleichwertig equiper Leute. Das setzt wirklichen Skill und vorallem Taktik vorraus. Ich persönlich wäre auch für PvP-Twink-BGs, denn erstens habe ich kein Interesse daran "Low-EQ-Leute" zu vermöbeln und zweitens hört dann endlich euer unerträgliches Gejammer auf. 

Ebenfalls werde mich aus BGs fern halten, falls es dafür Erfahrung geben sollte. Die 19er Szene wird weiter existieren, in gewissem Maße, und wenn es nur Duelle vor OG oder Tuniere in der Gurubashi sind. Who knows.


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also freut euch doch! Lowis kriegen wieder ne größere Chance und ihr ne höhere Herausforderung! Und ihr müßt nichtmal Angst haben das eure Gegner übermäßig OP sind oder viel Gold dafür ausgeben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn wir wissen ja alle: gemacht haben sie es ja nur, weil sie im fairen Spiel nichts reißen. Jetzt verlieren sie zukünftig nicht nur im 80er PvP sogar eben auch im Twink-PvP, hehehe....


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also freut euch doch! Lowis kriegen wieder ne größere Chance und ihr ne höhere Herausforderung! Und ihr müßt nichtmal Angst haben das eure Gegner übermäßig OP sind oder viel Gold dafür ausgeben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, natürlich hast du recht.. es regt sich ja auch niemand darüber auf.. es ist nur schade um alles was man bisher da reingesteckt hat ( Nicht nur Gold, auch als 80er Ehre für die Schulter Verzauberung, Aufregende Abenteuer im Schlingendorntal um 12 Abzeichen der Arena dort zu sammeln usw. usw.)

Allerdings wie schon geschrieben wurde betrifft es ja alle pvp twinks und von daher ist die lücke zwischen normalen "ich guck mal auf lvl 19 ins bg" Spielern und stärker equippten geringer geworden.. aber dennoch werden sich einige beschweren, dass leute die sich damit beschäftigen und trotzdem das bestmögliche auf einem Level herausholen stärker sind als andere. Wenn man denen nun glauben schenken möchte, dann sollte am besten jeder egal welchen Aufwand er betreibt gleich viel von allem haben.. dann rennen im pvp dann halt alle mit der gleichen Ausrstung herum die man sich kostenlos neben dem BG anmelder fertig verzaubert und gesockelt abholen kann. Und am besten stellt man in den Startgebieten auch gleich noch einen *schwups ich bin 80 Knopf* und einen *schwups ich hab 50k Gold* knopf hin.
Und sowieso ist es doch unfair, dass einer Platte tragen kann und der andere nur stoff ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Najo um nochmal auf ep für pvp zu kommen.. sofern es "kill ep" sind von mir aus.. dann richten sich die Angriffe in zukunft nicht mehr auf die gleich-leveligen sondern auf die ganz kleinen die dann wenig bis garkeine ep geben.. selbst schuld. Tagesquests für pvp gibt es ja schon.. für die gibt es auch ep.. und ep für nen sieg... mh das wäre natürlich schlecht allerdings würde es vielleicht auch dazu führen, dass bei einem Stand von 2 : 2 in der Kriegshymnenschlucht beide parteien auf den flaggen hocken bleiben und so die ganze veranstaltung ewig dauert und es keinen gewinner gibt.
Was auch immer gemacht wird.. es wird nicht unbedingt besser für die normalen pvp spieler


----------



## Nitro2k5 (25. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau das sind die lächerlichen Argumentationen von denen ich gesprochen habe...


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Genau das sind die lächerlichen Argumentationen von denen ich gesprochen habe...



Jaja, die Wahrheit schmerzt. Wenn Du Dich wirklich mit gleichwertigen Gegnern schlagen wolltest, würdest Du nicht irrwitzige g-Mengen in Twinks stecken. Das kann man auf lvl 80 ganz ohne g-Verbrauch haben, und selbst die Deadly Gladiator items droppen in Inis (ich weiß es, habe selber 2 auf die Weise bekommen).


----------



## Nitro2k5 (25. März 2009)

Falls du dir ersthaft meinen oberen Post durch gelesen hast, erübrigt sich wohl dein Erguss dich über mich aus zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Falls du dir ersthaft meinen oberen Post durch gelesen hast, erübrigt sich wohl dein Erguss dich über mich aus zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich HABE Deinen Post samt seinen fadenscheinigen Scheinargumenten gelesen. Ich sagte doch, das die Wahrheit schmerzt, deshalb muß man ja nicht hier wie ein getroffener Hund um sich beißen, ich bitte Dich.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Falls du dir ersthaft meinen oberen Post durch gelesen hast, erübrigt sich wohl dein Erguss dich über mich aus zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*ebenfalls sinnlose Argumentation start*

Was will man erwarten von jemandem der sich trotz kommendem Dual-spec 2 Krieger hoch zieht und diese dann voller stolz in seiner Signatur breit tritt, dass es das Format der Seite ausdehnt und man seitlich scrollen muss um seine geistigen Ergüsse in der gänze lesen zu können

*ebenfalls sinnlose Argumentation ende*


----------



## ForThePwn (25. März 2009)

Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über PvP-Twinks ist schon alt wie WoW selbst. Und eigentlich ist man es doch schon leid sich darüber zu streiten.
> 
> Denkt ihr etwa es ist etwas anderes, sich einfach so zum Fun in die Arena zu stellen für etwas Abwechslung zwischendrinne? Da bekommt ihr genauso schnell und schmerzlos eins aufn Sack. Wie einer schon schrieb, "Wo ist der Unterschied?". Wenn ihr euch ohne Equip in einen Raid stellt bekommt ihr auf den Sack und wenn ihr euch wie das obige Beispiel schrieb Grau/Grün auf ein BG stellt bekommt ihr natürlich genauso aufn Sack. Lächerlich sich dann auch noch über PvP-Twinks auf zu regen.
> 
> ...



100% /sign, mehr gibts nicht zu sagen. Die Idee mit den PvP-twink-bgs finde ich gut.

MfG


----------



## Nitro2k5 (25. März 2009)

@Technocrat

Schwachsinnig darauf zu beharren das "deine" Wahrheit verallgemeinernd jeden Twink-Spieler so schmerzhaft treffen muss wie du behauptest. Wie schon geschrieben interessieren mich Low-Equipte Leute absolut rein gar nicht, denn diese 2 Knöpfe kann ich mir auch sparen, gefährlich werden kann mir so jemand auch nicht, also mir persönlich bringt das genauso viel wie Fußpilz. Sicherlich gibt es "schwarze Schafe" die sich daran ergötzen wie unglaublich Imba sie sind, aber bei solchen Leuten läuft so oder so irgendwas verkehrt. Außerdem sind solche Spieler bei den ambitonierten Spielern nicht gern gesehen und werden es auch nicht in eine solche Gilde schaffen "die ordentlich spielt". Interessant sind die wirklichen GvG BGs in denen man sich vorher abspricht wann angemeldet wird und dann 10 vs. 10 equipte Leute sich den Arsch um die Flagge auf reißen.

@Zoid-Dunkelziffer

Das mit der Dual-Spec ist mir nicht verborgen geblieben, aber danke das du mich noch einmal errinnerst <_< lol. Wie aber schon geschrieben das 80er PvP interessiert mich absolut kein bisschen. Zumal falls das anders wäre, der Krieger so oder so nichts mehr im PvP zu suchen hat. Außerdem bin ich PvE Spieler und falls ich mich irgendwann mal dazu aufraffen kann diese 1000g aus zu geben dann werde ich mit 100%ter Sicherheit meine zweite Skillung auch für das PvE auslegen um im Raid flexibler zu bleiben.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

pvp twinks gehört in den arsch getreten

/vote 4 ep in bg's


----------



## ForThePwn (25. März 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> pvp twinks gehört in den arsch getreten
> 
> /vote 4 ep in bg's



Hauptsache mal seinen Senf dazugegeben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> pvp twinks gehört in den arsch getreten
> 
> /vote 4 ep in bg's



Siehe meinen post weiter oben was dann geschehen würde..


----------



## Ale4Sale (25. März 2009)

Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Genau das sind die lächerlichen Argumentationen von denen ich gesprochen habe...



Das ist aber auch weder argumentiert noch eine Begründung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, möchtest du in deinem vorigen Post sagen, dass die fairen "Kopf an Kopf-Rennen" bei dir den PvP Reiz ausmachen. 
Gut, ich denke das sollte bei jedem den PvP-Reiz ausmachen, zergen kann ich auch den Trash in Instanzen *g*
Was mir dabei nicht ganz klar wird ist, warum man dafür einen PvP-Twink braucht, der jedem durchschnittlichen equipten Charakter gnadenlos eins vor die Rübe haut.
Im 19er hat man nur einen BG und aufgrund dessen, dass die Stats der Verzauberungen noch viel mehr ausmachen (30 Ausdauer auf 80 reissens nicht raus, auf  19 hingegen kommt da eine ganze Menge bei rum), ist man, sagen wir mal, einfacher overpowered als auf 80.
Wo genau also liegt da der Unterschied zum 80er BG? Die 1on1 Situationen habe ich eigentlich noch in keinem BG vermisst, nicht mal im AV.

@Zoid

Zu meinem vorigen Post, eben weil man im Lowiebereich keine Abhärtung hat und die Stats eben wesentlich heftiger ausfallen, kann man die Argumentation nicht rumdrehen, bzw vergleichen.
Im Prinzip sehe ich halt nicht (ich bitte um Aufklärung), wo gnau sich der Unterschied zur 80 findet. 1on1's sind genauso vorhanden und meiner Meinung nach viel ausgeglichener, weil die Gladiteile und die Verzauberungen einfach nicht halb so viele Vorteile geben, wie es die Verzauberungen im 19er-Bereich tun.
Das würde dann heißen, im 80er habe ich ein paar Deadlys die mir ein paar mal auf die Mütze geben wenn ich das Pech habe, in einer ungeschickten Situation auf sie zu treffen. 
Im 19er treffe ich aber auf Spieler, die doppelt, drei- oder gar viermal soviel HP haben wie ich (von 1700-1900 kann da keine Rede sein, auch auf 80 bezogen. Prozentual wären das auf 80 ja ca 10-15% (2k-4k Unterschied) und auf 19 150% (500HP gegen 1500Hp aufwärts)), und die dazu auch noch nur zweimal husten brauchen um einen Stoff- oder Lederträger ins Jenseits zu blasen.
Wie auch immer ich das drehe und wende, mir wird dabei nicht klar, inwiefern das fairer sein oder die 1on1's spannender machen soll, als im 80er Bereich, in dem allein durch die weniger ins Gewicht fallenden Verzauberungen wesentlich mehr Balance gegeben ist.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

> Siehe meinen post weiter oben was dann geschehen würde..



von deiner fantasie kann sich aber so manch einer ne scheibe abschneiden....
manche leute reden viel stuss wenn der tag lang ist


----------



## Scrätcher (25. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ja, natürlich hast du recht.. es regt sich ja auch niemand darüber auf.. es ist nur schade um alles was man bisher da reingesteckt hat ( Nicht nur Gold, auch als 80er Ehre für die Schulter Verzauberung, Aufregende Abenteuer im Schlingendorntal um 12 Abzeichen der Arena dort zu sammeln usw. usw.)
> 
> Allerdings wie schon geschrieben wurde betrifft es ja alle pvp twinks und von daher ist die lücke zwischen normalen "ich guck mal auf lvl 19 ins bg" Spielern und stärker equippten geringer geworden.. aber dennoch werden sich einige beschweren, dass leute die sich damit beschäftigen und trotzdem das bestmögliche auf einem Level herausholen stärker sind als andere. Wenn man denen nun glauben schenken möchte, dann sollte am besten jeder egal welchen Aufwand er betreibt gleich viel von allem haben.. dann rennen im pvp dann halt alle mit der gleichen Ausrstung herum die man sich kostenlos neben dem BG anmelder fertig verzaubert und gesockelt abholen kann. Und am besten stellt man in den Startgebieten auch gleich noch einen *schwups ich bin 80 Knopf* und einen *schwups ich hab 50k Gold* knopf hin.
> Und sowieso ist es doch unfair, dass einer Platte tragen kann und der andere nur stoff ne?
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Egal wo man questet in einem anderen Gebiet gibts halt mal die passenden Schulterstücke für den Level währen man im jetztigen Gebiet eben ne tolle Hose findet. Mit Drops in Inis kann man nicht rechnen und wer halt das beste Zeug anhat, der hat nen Vorteil!

Aber es ist halt kein Vorteil, der durch übermässiges Gold "erkauft" wurde oder durch Verzauberungen die man auf dem Level nichtmal beim gut sortieren Verzauberer seiner Wahl kriegt. Ich mach mit Twinks gern LowBGs, genauso wie ich mit meinem Main gerne normale BGs mache! (momentan eher weniger weil als Tank ist es dann doch etwas anstrengender...) Wer Levelt wird auch weiterhin nicht die beste Ausrüstung besitzen, aber die Chancen nicht sofort instant umgeholt zu werden während man auf einen Gegner einschlägt, der eigentlich mit seiner Freundin einkaufen gehen könnte, weil man es mit der eigenen DPS-Rate niemals schafft ihn runter zu schlagen sinkt. Es geht ja um den Fun! Und eine Kriegshymnen ist heute schon witzlos, da die Flaggen immer von dem Twink mit den meisten Lebenspunkten getragen werden und epische ausmaße einnehmen. Aber es sind keine Schlachten sonder ordentlich geteilt in Täter und Opfer!

Ich behaupte sogar: Wer gerne Lowpvp betreibt wird sich erst darüber ärgern, dass er soviel Gold für Sachen ausgegeben hat die jetzt wertlos sind und später freuen weil die Schlachten tatsächlich wieder eine faire Herausforderung werden!



Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> *ebenfalls sinnlose Argumentation start*
> 
> Was will man erwarten von jemandem der sich trotz kommendem Dual-spec 2 Krieger hoch zieht und diese dann voller stolz in seiner Signatur breit tritt, dass es das Format der Seite ausdehnt und man seitlich scrollen muss um seine geistigen Ergüsse in der gänze lesen zu können
> 
> *ebenfalls sinnlose Argumentation ende*



Absolut Sinnlos! 

2 Krieger und 3 Skillbäume, da wird auch Dualspec mit zwei Skillungen keine 3 zaubern!

Und bitte welcher eingefleischte Kriegerspieler hat weniger als 2 Krieger?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

@ ale du sprachst aber davon, dass du mit deinem 80er schon pvp equip hast.. wenn du aber mit deinem Magier 80 wirst und direkt mal ins bg kommst und du hast sagen wir 12k leben und dir kommt ein super top equippter pvpler entgegen der kann auch das doppelte von deinem Leben haben ( ich als pve-Tank-pala auf 80 hab auch meine 30k unbuffed und wenn mir dann ein frisch-80er schurke/krieger (alles bloß kein caster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) über den weg läuft hat er genau so wenig eine chance)


----------



## Visssion (25. März 2009)

viel sinn hatte mein beitrag vielleicht nicht aber ich hab auch nur meine meinung dazu geäußert ist das etwa verboten ?


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> *ebenfalls sinnlose Argumentation ende*



Genau. Wenn man keine Argumente hat, kann man es ja immer noch mit Beschimpfungen versuchen....

Und einer Day-One-Playerin vorzuwerfen das sie trotz noch nicht im Spiel vorhandenen Dual-Spec zwei Krieger hochzieht ist herrlich - Da hast Du Dich aber selfowned 1. Klasse! 

Übrigens, hörst Du mich weinen, das durch Dual-Spec eine meiner Kriegerinnen überflüssig wird? Nein? Also nimm Dir ein Beispiel und reiß' Dich zusammen, Mann - das die PvP Twinks verschwinden war kurz über lang unvermeidlich.


----------



## Nitro2k5 (25. März 2009)

@Ale4Sale

Also erstens frage ich mich wie du nur darauf kommst das 80er PvP auch nur im kleinsten Stück balanced wäre? Vorallem in einer 1vs1 Situation. Zumal du deinen ganzen Text nur darauf beziehst das es wieder nur gegen Low-Equipte geht. Wie geschrieben, das ist dermaßen uninteressant wie das Fernsehprogramm am Vormittag. Und richtig erkannt das die Stats wesentlich besser skalieren wie auf 80, aber das ist eben genau das, das man versucht das maximale aus seinem Char heraus zu holen. Nur wenn wir in unserer Stammgruppe GvG spielen kann man auch als Imba equipter alleine nichts reißen, da kommt es einfach nur auf das Zusammenspiel und die Taktik drauf an. Wenn es nach mir ginge gäbe es schon lange PvP-Twink-BGs, damit wäre das ganze Thema einfach aus der Welt geschafft und dann könnt ihr evtl noch die Leute flamen die sich dann in den Low-BGs rum treiben.

Obwohl ich sogar verstehen kann das es als Außenstehender so aussieht, vorallem wenn man schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat mit einem von den beschriebenen "schwarzen Schafen". 



> Übrigens, hörst Du mich weinen, das durch Dual-Spec eine meiner Kriegerinnen überflüssig wird? Nein? Also nimm Dir ein Beispiel und reiß' Dich zusammen, Mann - das die PvP Twinks verschwinden war kurz über lang unvermeidlich.


Da magst du Recht haben, was mich aber weiter nicht stört, da wie gesagt die Szene weiterhin existieren wird. Man passt sich den vorhandenen Gegebenheiten einfach nur an. Und mir persönlich langen auch mal ein paar Duelle vor OG bevor ich dann wieder Raiden gehe oder mich im RL um wichtigere Dinge kümmer. Das einzige was ich wohl vermissen werde ist einzig und alleine das Teamspiel


----------



## notoes (25. März 2009)

ich spiele schon sehr lange 19er, deshalb ist alles was ich schreibe aus der sicht eines 19er twinks.

ich habe festgestellt das ich alle "fraktionen" die im 19er bracket unterwegs sind, grob in 4 unterteilen kann. 

-spieler die einfach nur mal die spitze der nahrungskette sein möchten weil sie auf max lvl nichts reißen. oder vom freund eines freundes gehört haben das der hunter im lowlvl "üüüübelst roxx0rt".
-spieler die sich ernsthaft mit 19er twinks / bg auseinander setzen, die community (die uebrigens besser ist als im end game) schätzen und spaß daran haben zielorientiert und wenig mit aufwand (gear) ein match auf einem lvl auszutragen, auf dem die balance (bei gleichem equipstand) am stärksten ist.
-spieler die content clear haben, voll episch equiped sind, das ewige farmen auf 80 leid sind und einfach in ruhe den X mal durchgespielten content mit dem 3 twink in rekord leistung durchzurennen.
-anfänger, die aufgrund einer quest, oder aus neugier...natürlich völlig undergeared, plözlich in eine schlacht geworfen werden in denen sie keine chance haben.

ich kann die leute verstehen die rumweinen, aber wie schon sooft angesprochen kann man mit einem 12er grün/grau equipten magier auch keinen regulär grün/blau eqipten, nonpvptwink schurken (klasse3) umklatschen...auch wenn man noch so sehr weint. 
ich kann die leute verstehen die partei fuer die anfänger ergreifen, auch wenn die nur n deckmäntelchen brauchen um sich über etwas auszulassen was sie nicht verstehn.
ich kann die pvp twinks verstehn die sich in ihrer freiheit "beschnitten" fühlen (wow = non lineares gameplay - es sollte keine zwangsep usw. geben) 

den leuten die, auch hier im thread nach gründen FÜR 19er pvp schreien, kann man beim besten willen keine eindeutige antwort geben.

 also schreibe ich MEINE gründe

ich persönlich zähle mich zu den beiden ersten. ich bin trotz meiner ausbildung / meinem tagesablauf (freundin/verlobte/freunde) recht häufig online. allerdings sehe ich es nicht ein meinen tagesablauf nach wow zu planen/auszurichten. ich möchte mich nicht für raids einspannen lassen. obwohl ich die möglichkeiten hätte raiden zu gehn, viele leute kenne die erfolgreich spielen, ingame wie auch RL, habe ich für mich entschieden (ca zu beginn von BC) das ich nicht teil dieser itemgeier sein möchte. plötzlich stand nicht mehr spielspaß im vordergrund, sondern der eigene vorteil eines jeden spielers. epics vor allem anderen, nicht mehr zusammenhalt in den gilden, sondern zweckgemeinschaft um schneller in og an der bank/if an der brücke mit dick epic protzen zu können. 
also habe ich mich nicht mehr beteiligt, ich war zwar in gilden, habe spontan an raids teilgenommen, heros gemacht, gefarmt, pvp gemacht, mich equiped, arena gespielt...aber alles in einem maße wie ich es fuer richtig erachtet habe. ich mag nicht der beste spieler sein, aber konnte trotzdem immer recht gut mithalten. ich brauche keinen gladi titel, full s4, full t7,5, protodrachen in allen farben, die bank voller waffen usw um mich zu profilieren. 

ich habe mir also (schon vor bc start) mehrere twinks erstellt und aktiv im low lvl bg gespielt. mit der zeit habe ich viele leute kennengelernt die dieses intresse ernsthaft geteilt haben. dabei interessierte mich nicht was sie mit ihren 60ern / 70ern / 80ern darstellen. mich intressierte einfach nur der 19er char. 
und das ist der kern des (ernsthaften) 19er brackets...es intressiert KEINEN was du auf 80 reißt oder nicht. man spielt gemeinsam auf sieg, da klassen auf das reduziert sind was sie eigentlich darstellen sollen ( dmg / heal / deff / verstärkung) 

JEDER aber wirklich jeder (anfänger eingeschlossen) hat die möglichkeit auf jedem lvl das beste aus seinem char rauszuholen. und das ist das was ich auf 19 sehr einfach tun kann...KEINE verflichtung, kein ewiges farmen, keine streß. gear ist immer gleich.
viele Verzauberungen sind sehr billig geworden, viele items wurden aufgewertet, und noch mehr kamen inzwischen dazu. wo ist das problem BEVOR ich bequem WS chillen will, paar instanzen zu machen und zumindest auf 15 zu lvln? 

ich spiele priester auf 19, ein HEILER (mit dem ich sicher nicht roxx0r), ich mache keinen unterschied zwischen twink un nicht twink. ich heile alles 

habe aber auch die möglichkeit einen full epic priester auf 80 zu spielen - und stelle immer wieder fest das zwar jeder heal will, aber keiner den heiler defft (zumindest im BG) , ich spiele einen schurken- gut equiped, ohne abhärtung (ich hasse die arena - CS?) und sehe nicht ein das ich fuer pvp gear gezwungen werde arena zu spielen. und werde (in unglücklichen fällen) regelrecht zerfleischt (dual armagedon) von OP klassen (obwohl der schurke auch nicht ohne ist).
ein sieg ist nicht davon abhängig wie gut eine grp zusammenspielt sondern wie schnell sich die gegnerische fraktion in zerg verwickeln lässt (rnd) - das ist keine taktik...das möchte ich nicht, weil ich weiß das es anders sein kann (es WAR anders (classic)).

und genau das ist wieder ein grund FÜR 19er pvp. kein zwang, bezahlbare items / verzauberungen, ein heiler kann entscheidend sein, ohne taktik (bei ausgeglichenen grps) läuft NICHTS, man spricht sich ab, bereitet sich vor, spielt innerhalb der grps zusammen . nicht gegeneinander...
in der egel profitieren anfänger und non twinks von den twinks, schnelle BG´s, ehre, immer was los, lernen wie ungerecht WoW sein kann. denn es wird auf jedem lvl nach 19 NICHT besser
sicherlich gibt es schwarze schafe auf 19, die gezielt lowees farmen, aber die sind ebenso wenig die regel wie 80er die in strangle ganken...

nerf ist gut, den übertrieben wars sicherlich. totschlägerargumente werden nicht mehr gelten, auch wenn ein twink nie 5k gold gekostet hat. es wird ausgeglichener, auch wenn anfänger IMMER chancenlos bleiben werden. 
euer mimimi wird nichts mehr wert sein denn ihr ´habt was ihr wollt, aber ich lasse mir den spaß am equipen nicht nehmen. werde weiter ans maximum gehn. und mit mir mehr leute ihr denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es wird immer twinks geben, es wird auf jedem lvl elite geben, das ist der SINN von wow, durch erfahrung, gear, skill, raidcontent, finanziellen mitteln, ÜBER dem rest zu stehn, es ist der sinn eines jeden spiels GEWINNEN zu wollen.

notoes (ich freu mich auf 3.1)

ui..ganz schoen viel...


----------



## Ale4Sale (25. März 2009)

Erstmal zu Zoid, da hast du natürlich Recht. Wenn ich mit grünem Gear und frisch 80 im BG von einem S5-Kerlchen umgenietet werde würde man natürlich sagen: selber Schuld. Ich denke der Unterschied ist, dass ein 19er mit Verzauberungen wirklich mit einem "Godmode" vergleichbar ist, weil man ihn eben auch mit blauem Gear oder teils verzaubert nur selten umhauen kann.
Sicher, wenn mein 19er schon in ein paar Inis war und ich ihm der Einfachheit des Questens halber ein Hosenpatch spendiert habe, mag es auch möglich sein einen "ausgebildeten" Twink umzuhauen, aber wie gesagt. Ich habe das auch schonmal versucht und dabei feststellen müssen, dass die Verzauberungen in dem Bereich sehr viel mehr ausmachen, als ich erwartet hätte.
Mit immerhin blau/teils lilanem Equip (jetzt mal gleichzusetzen mit blauen Sachen und Patch auf 19 *g*) kann man denke ich auch einen Deadly mit Glück umhauen, auch wenn's sicher nicht leicht ist. Auf 19 halte ich das für eine ganze Ecke schwerer. 
Man hat ja auf 80 auch mehr Cooldowns in der Hinterhand. Wenn wir erneut einen Magier als Beispiel nehmen, der ist Stoffi und kann neben der Frostnova auf 19 garnichts um einen Melee loszuwerden. Auf 80 kann ich zumindest auf mehr Arten abhauen, bzw kiten. Und auch wenn man auf 80 binnen Sekunden im Dreck liegen kann, dafür ist der Gegner wenigstens nicht unvernichtbar.



Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> @Ale4Sale
> 
> Also erstens frage ich mich wie du nur darauf kommst das 80er PvP auch nur im kleinsten Stück balanced wäre? Vorallem in einer 1vs1 Situation. Zumal du deinen ganzen Text nur darauf beziehst das es wieder nur gegen Low-Equipte geht. Wie geschrieben, das ist dermaßen uninteressant wie das Fernsehprogramm am Vormittag. Und richtig erkannt das die Stats wesentlich besser skalieren wie auf 80, aber das ist eben genau das, das man versucht das maximale aus seinem Char heraus zu holen. Nur wenn wir in unserer Stammgruppe GvG spielen kann man auch als Imba equipter alleine nichts reißen, da kommt es einfach nur auf das Zusammenspiel und die Taktik drauf an. Wenn es nach mir ginge gäbe es schon lange PvP-Twink-BGs, damit wäre das ganze Thema einfach aus der Welt geschafft und dann könnt ihr evtl noch die Leute flamen die sich dann in den Low-BGs rum treiben.



Ach, balanced ist es sicher nicht, aber ich lasse mich lieber von einem Paladin vermöbeln, den ich wenigstens bei geschicktem Spiel und Glück umhauen kann. 
Und natürlich beziehe ich meinen Text "gegen" Lowie-PvP, das ist die Meinung, die ich dazu vertrete. Ich würde mir nur gern alle Argumente anhören, ich habe nicht vor irgendjemanden zu Unrecht als bösen Ganker zu verurteilen.
Aber auch hier kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, weil es viel einfachere Lösungen gibt:



> Und richtig erkannt das die Stats wesentlich besser skalieren wie auf 80, aber das ist eben genau das, das man versucht das maximale aus seinem Char heraus zu holen.



Man versucht aber nicht auf der Basis fairer Balance das meiste aus seinem Char zu holen sondern mit finanziellen Mitteln. Dieser Weg ist natürlich legal, aber da dadurch nur selten ausgeglichenes Equipment besteht, halte ich es auch nicht für gerecht.
Wenn man damit argumentiert, dass S5 Kerle dasselbe tun, dann würde man sich zu genau so etwas herablassen: Gnadenloses Overpowern udn umhauen von allen, die da nicht mithalten.



> Nur wenn wir in unserer Stammgruppe GvG spielen kann man auch als Imba equipter alleine nichts reißen, da kommt es einfach nur auf das Zusammenspiel und die Taktik drauf an.



Stimmt natürlich, aber warum nicht auf 80 eine Stammgruppe machen? Da geraten wesentlich weniger "unschuldige" Lowies ins Kreuzfeuer. Das eine Stamm mit Random schnell aufräumt ist klar, und dass Stamm gegen Stamm sehr viel Spannung bietet auch, aber ich sehe nicht den geringsten Grund, warum man sowas nicht auch auf höheren Stufen machen sollte, wo de fakto weniger Leute dem schlechteren Equip zum Opfer fallen. Auch hier sehe ich von Balance durch Equip nicht viel.



> Wenn es nach mir ginge gäbe es schon lange PvP-Twink-BGs[...].



Danach schreien schon lang alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre ich auch dafür, endlich mehr Balance. Was das mit den Lowies zu tun hat, ist mir aber auch nicht klar. Wenn diese Utopie des "eigenen BG" eintreffen würde, und man es also tatsächlich schaffen würde, dass nurnoch der Skill entscheidet und nichtmehr das Equip, warum dann auf 19? Machen wir das ganze doch auf 80 oder noch besser, einfach in jedem BG! Würde aber auch bedeuten, dass der Begriff "PvP-Twink" ausstirbt.

Wäre also denke ich auch damit nichts gewonnen.



> Wie geschrieben, das ist dermaßen uninteressant wie das Fernsehprogramm am Vormittag.



Das ist deine Meinung, und meine ist eine andere. Es bleiben eben auch noch ein paar Leute, die gerne beim Leveln etwas PvP nebenbei machen möchten und die dann von PvP-Twinks gnadenlos niedergeschlachtet werden.
(Um dem ganzen noch ein wenig Halt zu verleihen: Ich finde in der Levelphase läuft man fast immer mit Sch*****-equip rum, es kann also keine Rede davon sein, dass man einen fairen Kampf erlebt, sofern man den eigenen Char nicht auch für ein bestimmtes BG ebenso gnadenlos aufrüstet.)


----------



## Shagkul (25. März 2009)

Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, ich selbst spiele keinen PvP Twink. Komme aber mit meinen Twinks trotzdem ganz gut im Bg zurecht.

Ich habe es halt bisher so erlebt, dass sich die Twinks gegenseitig aufheben. 
Selbst wenn man mal auf Twinks traf, bei welchen man mit zwei Schlägen Down war, so konnten wir das durch gutes Teamplay zwischen PvP Twinks und Non PvP Twinks trotzdem noch zu einem Sieg bringen.

Wenn man allerdings das Pech hat und vielleicht in einem Realmpool spielt, wo die eigene Seite nur wenig am Zusammenspiel Interesse zeigt. Dann kann ich mir das tatsächlich sehr frustrierend vorstellen.


Neben bei
Das hier ist leider schon lange keine Diskussion mehr, sondern ein mehr oder minder höflicher Verbalaustausch, der streckenweise dazu dient seinen Beitragszähler mit Einzeilern, ohne wesendlichen Inhalt zu pushen. 

Mit einigen Usern die sich beteiligen, deren Beitragsgeschichte nur eines zeigt, nämlich das sie feste und unerschütterliche Standpunkte haben und kein Interesse an pro und contra Argumenten.

Ebenfalls finde ich es unangebracht das es hier einige User gibt, die gerne andere von oben herab Schulmeistern.
Das alles müsste nicht sein, scheint aber ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit das zu unterlassen….


Aber wie sagte Albert Einstein
Es ist schwieriger, eine vorgefasste Meinung zu zertrümmern als ein Atom. 

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2009)

ich wuerde ja gern mitargumentieren, aber nachdem ich mich im pvp forum mal bei soetwas mitgemacht habe, wurde ich derbst geflamed und der arzt hat mir 2 wochen ruhe verschrieben


achja:
ich finde die schulterverz um ehre sollte wirklich weg, die aus naxx nicht denn das waere ect zuviel, die ist gut einen 5 stelligen betrag wert.
Die hosenverz sollte auch weg, aber die arkanitarium (Ka wie die teile heissen) sollten wie in pre bc bleiben.


----------



## neo1986 (25. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich wuerde ja gern mitargumentieren, aber nachdem ich mich im pvp forum mal bei soetwas mitgemacht habe, wurde ich derbst geflamed und der arzt hat mir 2 wochen ruhe verschrieben
> 
> 
> achja:
> ...


Ich unterstütze dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na die hosenverzauberung soll schön drauf bleiben aber die ganzen boa teile die sollten weg. Und die berufsvorteile können ruhig auch weg. dan sind wir nähmlich im hp gebiet von ca 1200-1900 und das ist gut gegen solche können 2 normale 19 die in paar inis waren gut mithalten. Hab das selbst erlebt. Ein 19er normalo Pala hat mein PVP Jäger nieder gemetzelt.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2009)

achja zum thema g, ich edite gleich 2bilder rein die behaupten UND beweisen, dass 200g nichts auf lvl 19 sind.


1: beweis das es der einige char auf dem server ist: http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/1918/sc...32509205659.jpg
2: http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1416/202g.jpg

aber ich kann ja nicht beweisen das es mir weder jemand geschenkt hat noch das das nicht mein 2t acc ist und auch nicht das ich kein ufo bin.
achja, die fbi hat auch ihre finger im spiel.

/edit namen natuerlich zensiert


----------



## ~Kanye~ (25. März 2009)

Find ich Prima das diese PvP Twinks geschwächt werden...

1. verderben sie jedem den Spaß..

2. brauchen sie das möglich beste Equip um erster in der Rangliste zu sein..

3. Macht euch doch lv 10 pvp Twinks , wenn ihr dann oben steht habt ihr skill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meine Meinung ..

Mfg


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2009)

noe.
10er pvp twinks sind noch overpowerter, da bei denen alle stats ausser hp mehr skallieren und sie 2x dmg machen. nur mal so.


----------



## Unfassbar (25. März 2009)

@Technocrat:
Entweder bist Du wirklich einfach nur dumm ( was ich persönlich eher glaube) oder extrem ignorant-
Du bist also der Meinung PvP Twinker reißens nich im 80er Spiel und können auchsonst Ihre Chars nicht spielen.
Dann frage ich nochmal wie sein kann das einige die ich kenne mehrfache Gladiatoren sind und zum Teil Conten clear haben (3D 10er/25er inclusive) und schon in BC Content clear hatten? (vorm EZ Mode Patch)

Leutchen wie Du sinds doch echt die mit lvl 10 ins BG gehn und sich wundern das sie vom nem 19er Char umgehaun werden und dann gleich was von nem PvP Twink erzähln obwohl nichma einer war.

Was weiter oben geschrieben wurde ist auf kleineren Servern leider Fakt. Es würde nurnoch alle paar Stunden ein BG aufgehn ohne die Twinks.
Es ist auch so das 70% - 80% derjenigen mit solchen Twinks eher 1:1 mit andern Twinks suchen und die "Normalos" maximal abfarmen wenn die grad aufm Weg rumstehn. Also nix mit nur lowies kloppen.
Macht halt auch mehr Sinn die andern PvP Twinks auszuschalten um ein BG zu gewinnen.

Du meinst auch das man seinen Char normal im BG besser spielen lernt als wenn man alles aus ihm rausholt gegen nen gleichstarken ebenfalls topequipten Char?
Jaja viel Spaß noch in Deiner eigenen kleinen Welt.

Isses nich eher so das Du Dich dehalb freust das die Twinks abgeschwächt werden damit Du wieder aufgrund der Ungleichheit der Klassen die andern "Wegroxxorst"?
Bisher isses wohl so das Klassen die Du einfach aufgrund Stein/Schere/Papier unhaust sich plötzlich wehren können und dann kommt natürlich gleich das mimimi...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

> JEDER aber wirklich jeder (anfänger eingeschlossen) hat die möglichkeit auf jedem lvl das beste aus seinem char rauszuholen



glatt gelogen.
wenn ich auf lvl 29 schurken mit mungo sehe (bc zeiten), frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie ein *Anfänger das bezahlen* soll.




> in der egel profitieren anfänger und non twinks von den twinks



und wieder eine lüge.
wie soll man davon profitieren, wenn die 2k hp twinks sich zu fein sind die flagge zu tragen, und stattdessen lieber lvl 10er abschlachten.


Deine logik ergibt für mich keinen sinn


----------



## Unfassbar (25. März 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> glatt gelogen.
> wenn ich auf lvl 29 schurken mit mungo sehe (bc zeiten), frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie ein *Anfänger das bezahlen* soll.



Indem er das so macht wie wir andern auch. Einen Char aufs maximal Lvl spielen und damit Gold verdienen. Warum muß man neuerdings immer alles sofort haben/können?




Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> und wieder eine lüge.
> wie soll man davon profitieren, wenn die 2k hp twinks sich zu fein sind die flagge zu tragen, und stattdessen lieber lvl 10er abschlachten.



Weil Du mal einen "Horst" getroffen hast der sowas macht  sind alle PvP Twinker so?  Denken-->Tippen--->Abschicken.


----------



## notoes (25. März 2009)

@ "dr disconnect" 

ich habe ausdrücklich gesagt das ich aus der sicht eines 19er twinks schreibe...und MUNGO gibt es im 19er pvp nicht...

dafuer aber zB "waffe- kreuzfahrer" welche schon fuer 50g im ah zu haben ist.

dragon hat gepostet wie leicht es ist ein wenig gold zu machen. auf wunsch kann ich das auch tun.
habe vor längerem auch mal einen erfahrungsbericht zum thema verfasst, als ergänzung zu dem im guide-forum verhandenen leitfaden fuer twinks
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=41956 

ich habe auch geschrieben (und damit NICHT fuer alle gesprochen die sich PVPtwink schimpfen) dass ich extrem sieg orientiert spiele, ob ich jetzt flagge tapp, lowees heile, schaden mache, supporte, leader bin oder was auch immer...der sieg steht im vordergrund...

desweiteren habe ich auch "schwarze schafe" hingewiesen...ich schäme mich fuer diese abfallfresser in einer sonst großartigen community und weise sie regelmäßig "in die schranken" bzw lasse die flagge aus protest fallen oder supporte die allianz...es sind nicht alle so!! 

mfg notoes


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> finde die Änderungen super!!! Meiner Meinung nach gehen sie noch nicht weit genug! Kann zwar verstehen, dass man sich PvP Twinks macht aber mittlerweile ist das Gefälle sooo riesig, das man nicht mehr den hauch einer chance hat wenn man nicht selber einen hochgezüchteten char hat! Und es gibt eben nicht nuuur PvP Twinks es gibt auch Leute, die neu mit dem Spiel anfangen und wenn mich damals als ich mit Wow angefangen habe und die BGs entdeckt habe jedes Mal ein Schurke meinen Magier umgehauen hätte, hätte ich vielleicht die Lust daran verloren!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Es gab mal Zeiten, in denen man beim Leveln nebenbei noch ein paarmal in's BG gehen konnte, nur so zum Spaß. Im Moment ist's doch eher so, daß man nur Opfer ist als "normalo", der in seinen twink keine 20.000g an Verzauberungen investieren will und bei GM heulen geht, damit der den lvl20 wieder runtersetzt, weil beim 392ten mal DM ziehen statt der Klinge der Levelup droppte.
Und wenn ich Leute sehe, die mit "Edeltwinks", dual-wield Mungo und FreurigeWaffe und mit 2500 HP als lvl 19 rumlaufen und heulen das sie ihre Gegner one-hitten können könnte ich kotzen.

Einen 19er so aufzumotzen daß alle anderen keinerlei chance mehr haben hat mit Player vs Player nix zu tun. Weil so kämpft gegen den Geldbeutel vom Main, nicht gegen den Twink-char


----------



## notoes (26. März 2009)

@ über noob...

DU hast nichts verstanden...hast du mehr gelesen als die ersten 3 posts?...KEIN mungo, KEINE 20k gold, NICHT alle so. (19 schonma garnet)

pvp twinks sind auch nich unbesiegbar, wobei ich sagen muss das ich die buffs durch die sammelberufe ZU uebertrieben sind, hab sie aus diesem grund auch nicht geskillt ...


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. März 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> @ über noob...
> 
> DU hast nichts verstanden...hast du mehr gelesen als die ersten 3 posts?...KEIN mungo, KEINE 20k gold, NICHT alle so. (19 schonma garnet)
> 
> pvp twinks sind auch nich unbesiegbar, wobei ich sagen muss das ich die buffs durch die sammelberufe ZU uebertrieben sind, hab sie aus diesem grund auch nicht geskillt ...



ja, hab ich. die Tatsache das ich den letzten post beantworte hätte es dir zeigen können.

ah, ok ... ich hab nicht verstanden, richtig. z.B. nicht, warum man nen Main braucht um pvp zu machen. warum man "gold farmen" muß um seinen 19er zu pimpen. warum ich jedesmal im BG von 20 Mann nur minimum 17 Schurken oder Palas vorfinde die ihren Char mit 20000g gepimpt haben. Wer sonst würde auf so kranke Ideen kommen wie Kreuzfahrer auf ne Waffe von nem 19er
und die Tatsache das NICHT alle so sind, wie du es nennst, macht z.B. Warsong auch nicht spielbarer. Ich weiß ja nicht, wann du das letzte mal im 19er Warsong warst.


----------



## noizycat (26. März 2009)

Finde die Änderungen gut. Das Feld rückt wieder näher zusammen, in dem Sinne, dass *ungepimpte* Chars nicht mehr so extrem zurückhängen. 
Seht´s doch positiv: So ist wieder ein wenig mehr Skill gefragt. Wenn ihr weiterhin gewinnt, könnt ihr stolz sein, was geleistet zu haben ... *g*
Man merkt hier ja auch, dass gar nicht alle Twinker heulen. Nehme mal an, das sind die, denen es um das PVP an sich geht und nicht nur darum, möglichst OP zu sein & alles einfach umzunatzen ... der Rest, naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS @Leute wie Unfassbar: Sorry, aber das klingt so, als _müsse_ man erst einen Max-Char haben, ehe man überhaupt berechtigt ist, Low-PVP zu machen. Da entzieht sich mir die Logik! Anfänger haben auch ein Recht, BGs zu betreten, die niedrigen BGs sind schließlich für genau diese Chars gemacht, zum Einstieg ... Diese ganze Rückwärtsbewegung per aufgemotztem Twink war nicht der ursprüngliche Sinn der Sache! 
Fand da den Vorschlag, der am Anfang kam, ganz nett, mit den abgetrennten BGs für *Edeltwinks* ... da sowas aber kaum umzusetzen ist, kommt eben der Nerf ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

zustimmung


Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> und wieder eine lüge.
> wie soll man davon profitieren, wenn die 2k hp twinks sich zu fein sind die flagge zu tragen, und stattdessen lieber lvl 10er abschlachten.
> 
> 
> Deine logik ergibt für mich keinen sinn


Ja ne is klar jeder pvptwink spieler boeser egoist der lvl 10er abfarmt.
und jeder schurke killt lowies und dks klauen nur kills, palas machen 0 dmg und krieger sind strohdumm.

Bei uns ist es normalerweise so das die twinks in gruppen vorgehen, sich suppoten, heiler schuetzen, kleineren mit einem solarpleuxus das leben retten, 
die normalen 19 mitlaufen und ihren spass haben und die lvl 10 noobs in alle weltrichtungen laufen, und flagge als erstes tappen und wundern wieso sie tot sind.


Die pvp-twinkgemeinschaft ist sehr freundlich zum grossteil, man hat stammspieler und freut sich jedes mal unter freunden einen kampf zu machen.
bei uns ist es ehrensache, keine unter 17 zu killen, solange sie uns nicht angreiffen.
Man kennt sich, hat sich schon eingespielt und bringt seine manschaft mit gelernter praezision zum sieg.
1 im dmg/ heal ist nur ein positiver nebeneffekt, denn es geht darum wieviel man fuer den sieg beitraegt.



noizycat schrieb:


> @Leute wie Unfassbar: Sorry, aber das klingt so, als _müsse_ man erst einen Max-Char haben, ehe man überhaupt berechtigt ist, Low-PVP zu machen. Da entzieht sich mir die Logik! Anfänger haben auch ein Recht, BGs zu betreten, die niedrigen BGs sind schließlich für genau diese Chars gemacht, zum Einstieg ... Diese ganze Rückwärtsbewegung per aufgemotztem Twink war nicht der ursprüngliche Sinn der Sache!
> Fand da den Vorschlag, der am Anfang kam, ganz nett, mit den abgetrennten BGs für *Edeltwinks* ... da sowas aber kaum umzusetzen ist, kommt eben der Nerf ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat er doch nicht geschrieben.
Er hat geschrieben, dass pvp twinks jedem erreichbar sind, der probleme damit hat, das andere besser eq sind.
und warum sollte es verboten sein durch hohen aufwand besser zu sein?
Wie ich schon gesagt habe, 200g sind 0, nichts, und die hosen und schulternverz sollten wirklich weg.


notoes schrieb:


> ich spiele priester auf 19, ein HEILER (mit dem ich sicher nicht roxx0r), ich mache keinen unterschied zwischen twink un nicht twink. ich heile alles
> 
> habe aber auch die möglichkeit einen full epic priester auf 80 zu spielen - und stelle immer wieder fest das zwar jeder heal will, aber keiner den heiler defft (zumindest im BG) , ich spiele einen schurken- gut equiped, ohne abhärtung (ich hasse die arena - CS?) und sehe nicht ein das ich fuer pvp gear gezwungen werde arena zu spielen. und werde (in unglücklichen fällen) regelrecht zerfleischt (dual armagedon) von OP klassen (obwohl der schurke auch nicht ohne ist).
> ein sieg ist nicht davon abhängig wie gut eine grp zusammenspielt sondern wie schnell sich die gegnerische fraktion in zerg verwickeln lässt (rnd) - das ist keine taktik...das möchte ich nicht, weil ich weiß das es anders sein kann (es WAR anders (classic)).
> ...


alles richtig, nur das healpriester doch alles wegroxxoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ist das nur mein toller skill^^?




Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Danach schreien schon lang alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach ja? 
pvp twinks KANNST du nicht ausrotten, es wird sie immer geben.
auch wenn ep mit pvp kommt, auf lvl 18 lvln ruesten 2 lvl lang spielen loeschen neuen machen.
soviel du auch abschwaechst, es wird immer viel besser eq geben


> Das ist deine Meinung, und meine ist eine andere. Es bleiben eben auch noch ein paar Leute, die gerne beim Leveln etwas PvP nebenbei machen möchten und die dann von PvP-Twinks gnadenlos niedergeschlachtet werden.
> (Um dem ganzen noch ein wenig Halt zu verleihen: Ich finde in der Levelphase läuft man fast immer mit Sch*****-equip rum, es kann also keine Rede davon sein, dass man einen fairen Kampf erlebt, sofern man den eigenen Char nicht auch für ein bestimmtes BG ebenso gnadenlos aufrüstet.)


wegen den "paar leuten" soll eine iresige community zerstoert werden? ziemlich egoistisch.
Und zu eq: geh mal ne ini oder bist du bereits auf allen ignorelisten des servers?
da kriegst du schnell in wenigen stunden full gruenes und teilweise blaues gear.
und im ah kosten die klamotten auch nicht viel.


----------



## Hazard (26. März 2009)

Jaja - ich hab nur nen pvp twink weil ich auf Lvl 80 nix reisse - genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tatsache aber ist, daß ich auf lvl 29 nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit investieren musste um meinen char max zu equippen und nicht wie auf lvl 80 monatelang bg´s, arena, und was weiß ich alles machen muß um einigermaßen gutes equipp zu haben. Mir is das einfach zu mühsam und ich möchte aber trotzdem im bg was reißen. Und ich zocke eben nicht hardcore sondern nur hin und wieder abends... da kannste auf 80 einfach nicht mithalten is doch logisch.
Auf 29 inverstierst n bissl zeit und dann hast max equipp und zwar für ne sehr lange zeit weil nicht immer wieder was neues hinzukommt (S1, S2,...)

Und wie hier schon viele gesagt: Alle können froh sein daß es pvp twink spieler gibt, denn wär das nicht so, würd im 29er beraich genau 1 mal am Tag n BG aufgehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß 

"Peacehead" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. März 2009)

Wieso muß eigentlich immer gestritten werden?

Ob man sich jetzt über DKs unterhält, Pvp & Pve oder einfach Pvp-Twinks!

Ich geh gerne mit nem Twink den ich hochlevel aufs BG, ich hab mal einen erstellt der eigentlich ein Pvp-Twink werden sollte aber anscheinend "gibt es mir nix" sonst hätt ich den mal ernsthaft weiter gespielt. Aber es gibt andere denen das Spaß macht! Punkt

Viele Pvp-Twinks sind momentan völlig OP das merkt man schon daran wieviel "arbeit" in sie gesteckt wurde. 

Aber jetzt wird es wohl sowieso geändert und am Schluß freuen sich die "normal"-Twinker weil sie etwas läger überleben, die Pvp-Twinker weil es wieder etwas spannender wird.

Und alle weil es nicht mehr darum geht, welcher Flaggenträger mehr HP hat sondern wieder anständig gekämpft wird!

Und worüber wird hier eigentlich noch diskutiert? Mal von den "Streitbeiträgen" abgesehen?


----------



## Technocrat (26. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wieso muß eigentlich immer gestritten werden?



Wenn alle einer Meinung wären, wären Internetforen komplett überflüssig.


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Warum den Nachplapperei? Warum engstirnig?
> 
> Es gab/gibt/wird nie einen PvP Twink ohne einen finanzkräftigen "High" im Background geben.
> Erzähl doch keinen Quark mit Instanzen gehn und so nen Schmarrn. Mit Instanz-runs bist du schneller 20, wenn das gesuchte item nicht dropt, als sonst was. Also wird man da durch geschleift sobald man die jeweiligen Quests annehmen kann. Mit nem großen "Puffer" an Exp. und man könnte mit der tollsten gleichleveligen Gruppe nicht einen einzigen Schlag an den 8 Lev höheren Mobs anbringen.
> ...



tut mir leid aber ich deffe oder hole die Flagge. Alles andre is mir nix. Am Friedhof ganken passt mir nicht und die Killstatistik hab ich auch nie angeführt. Weiss nicht ob das roxxorn ist.
Herrlich, sich mit der Flagge durch die vorm Tunnel wartenden Twinks zu blinzeln mit ner Frostnova im Gepäck.
1v1 seh ich auch immer gern. Das suchen auch eh meist nur Twinks.
Roxxor du nur, ich hab meinen Spass an gelungenen Manövern. Besonders im Arathi kann man da als Mage einige tolle Sachen abziehen. Ohne graue 11er zu bomben.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn alle einer Meinung wären, wären Internetforen komplett überflüssig.



Man kann auch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein und sich vertragen.

oder

Gleicher Meinung sein und sich trotzdem streiten.

Mir geht es nicht drum, dass alle einer Meinung sind, sondern das die Streiterei dazwischen einfach mal aufhört!


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> poser ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das nehm ich mal als Kompliment. Reingestellt hab ich die Arsenal-Links aber, falls jemand was genaues weiß und mir dann zB sagen kann: also die Schultern, das wird nix mehr, die Waffenverzauberung ist ok oder so. Denn ich muss mich ja nach Alternativen umschaun. Zum Posen hätt ich sie noch gebufft^^ und perfekt sind die auch nicht.


----------



## CorDiaz (26. März 2009)

hm, also, was es bei der ganzen sache eh noch zu überdenken gibt (sry wenns schon jmd gepostet hat hab net alles im detail gelesen)
pvp soll erfahrung geben.

da die meisten x9er twinks  eben am limit zu x+1 stehen wird es wohl auf kurz oder lang nur noch 20er 30er und 40er pvp twinks geben die von den dann höheren y9ern geplättet werden.
ich weis net aber das sollte mehr fragen aufwerfen als der nerf.

ich selber spiele nur einen halb fertig equipten 59pvp jäger, aber der steht bei seinem ep balken bei 95%, altherac ist das gift. es sind net viel ep die das töten eines widder oder wolf bring, aber immerhin... wenn jetzt noch das töten von spielern ep bringen soll...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nitro2k5 (26. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Viele Pvp-Twinks sind momentan völlig OP das merkt man schon daran wieviel "arbeit" in sie gesteckt wurde.


Aha so definierst du also OP? D.h. Leute die zu PreBC Naxx geraidet haben, weil sie viel Zeit, Gold und harte Arbeit in ihren Char gesteckt haben, waren OP? Weil jeder der zu BC Zeiten Sunwell gecleart hat genauso viel Zeit, Gold und Arbeit in seinen Char investiert hat, dann auch OP war? Es geht nunmal darum einfach das maximale aus seinem Char zu holen und genau deswegen wird es auch immer Leute geben die rum flennen, das sie da nicht mit halten können, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ihr wollt mir hier was von fair erzählen in WoW? Ich bin es leid über dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Wir drehen uns doch eh nur im Kreis. Die einen haben ihre Meinung, die anderen haben ihre Meinung und dann gibts noch den Teil der einfach nur rum flamen will obwohl er sich kein Stück mit der Materie befasst hat.

So long


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

Nitro, ich kann dem Großteil deiner Aussagen nur zustimmen. 

Trotzdem ist die ganze Diskussion um das Sein oder Nichtsein von pvp Twinks leidig und etliche Male geführt worden.
Ich würde lieber sehen, wenn eine Diskussion um die bevorstehenden Änderungen geführt würde, Neuigkeiten ausgetauscht würden etc. aber das ist irgendwie auf der Strecke geblieben. Weil jeder denkt, seinen Senf zur Grundlagendiskussion abgeben zu müssen.


----------



## torpedo979 (26. März 2009)

hi leute,

ich spiel meinen seinerzeit ersten wow char (mittlerweile lvl 39) auch nur als twink und habe mit ihm bis auf wenige ausnahmen auf den bgs meistens viel spass.
 (ich will jetzt hier keine doppelmungo-schurkenhass diskussion anfangen, aber ihr wisst was ich meine DD)
der kommende nerf wird meinen lieben chuchullain zwar auch treffen (siehe hose), aber andererseits sind ja, wie schon weiter oben gepostet, ALLE von diesen nerfs betroffen. - von daher ist die sache wieder in ordnung.
als einen der hauptvorteile beim low lvl twinken sehe ich, dass man durchaus salonfähige ausrüstung bereits über ein paar instanzgänge bekommen kann und nicht wie ein IRRER bgs und arenen farmen muss.

man kann zwar jetzt noch nicht genau sagen wie sich das ganze auswirkt, aber ich denke doch, dass die schere zwischen edeltwinks und levelnden spielern etwas weiter geschlossen wird - und etwas mehr taktisches spiel kann wirklich nicht schaden ;-)

wenn wir irgendwann annähernd dahinkommen, dass auf den bgs alle mit blauem gear rumlaufen, entscheidet vielleicht doch irgendwann nur noch die teamfähigkeit und der skill des einzelnen, wer als sieger vom platz geht - und nicht nur die ausrüstung (träum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

der grund warum ich mir einen pvp twink gemacht habe war, weil ich

a) keinen bock mehr hatte, ständig von roxxor übergepimpten doppelmungo-rogues ge one-hitted zu werden
b) nicht die zeit und lust hatte, auf lvl 70 (80) zusätzlich zu meiner hauptbeschäftigung, nämlich dem raiden, noch endlos bgs und arena zu machen um auch nur ansatzweise ne chance gegen die (damals) S4-equippten overkiller zu haben.

leider kann ich a) immer noch nicht ganz ausschließen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn wir nun alle etwas aneinander angeglichen werden, wird es zwar immer noch spieler geben, die "gleicher als andere sind", aber grundsätzlich glaube ich, dass wir alle mehr spass am low lvl pvp haben - und das ganze OHNE die ständige aufrüstungsjagd auf lvl 80...

mfg

amsel 
lvl 80 tauren krieger
the maelstrom - eu

on behalf of: chuchullain, lvl 39 jägertwink, the maelstrom - eu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

torpedo979 schrieb:


> ..................
> der kommende nerf wird meinen lieben chuchullain zwar auch treffen (siehe hose), aber andererseits sind ja, wie schon weiter oben gepostet, ALLE von diesen nerfs betroffen. - von daher ist die sache wieder in ordnung.
> als einen der hauptvorteile beim low lvl twinken sehe ich, dass man durchaus salonfähige ausrüstung bereits über ein paar instanzgänge bekommen kann und nicht wie ein IRRER bgs und arenen farmen muss.......
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so und ich freue mich auf frischen Wind. Ich denke mir, das mit den verbesserten herstellbaren Sachen, den verbilligten Verzauberungen, den üblichen Schlachtfeldbelohnungen jeder in der Lage sein kann, das BG zu geniessen, wenn er wirklich Interesse daran hat. Vielleicht ist auch gerade das Ziel des "Nerfs", der ja dann als solcher nicht mehr betrachtet werden kann. Wenn Blizz das gelingen sollte, wäre es schon erstaunlich gut. Setzt aber weiterhin die Beschäftigung mit seinem Char voraus, was auch nur zu begrüßen ist.


----------



## krish_mage (26. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Nachplapperei, engstirnige. Ich hab bisher mit jedem Twink BG gemacht. Man muss sich dafür ausstatten, oder was meinst was passiert, wenn ein Level 10er mit grauen Sachen einen Level 19 Mob anfällt?
> Wenn ich low pvp machen will geh ich Instanzen und hol mir Equip. Ist selbstverständlich.
> Auf 80 weisst du ja auch genau, was dir blüht, wenn dein Equip nicht passt. Also tut nicht immer so scheinheilig als ob das in Level x9 anders wäre.



 ich finds ja echt süss wie sich hier einer mit nem pvp twink verzweifelt wehrt, obwohl er genau weiss das es stimmt. ^.^


----------



## Scrätcher (26. März 2009)

Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Aha so definierst du also OP?



Ja so definiere ich OP!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf 80 hat man den Endlevel erreicht und muß damit rechnen das die Gegner dort schon länger 80 sind. Wer beim Leveln nebenher mal gerne aufs BG geht, wird nicht jedesmal die beste Ausrüstung dafür farmen, alles mörderisch verzaubern lassen für die 3-4 BG besuche bis zum nächsten Levelsprung.

Damit betritt man es gegen einen "gezüchteten" Pvptwink tatsächlich nur als "Opfer"!

Und wie sollen sie einem BG betreten ohne diesen zu begegnen? Wie wärs: Man läßt neue Spieler einfach nicht mehr aufs Schlachtfeld weil sie neu sind? Das können sie ja noch mit 80 machen oder sich erst mit nem 80 alles mögliche farmen damit sie dann mit nem Lowleveltwink auch mal ins BG dürfen?

Hörst du den Wiederspruch raushallen? 

Im Gegensatz ZU DIR, hab ich keine Problem mit PvpTwinks solange sie nicht völlig unzerstörbar sind! Hast du ein Problem damit wenn man wieder etwas mehr wie eine Taste drücken muß oder warum regst du dich so auf? 

notoes hat es schön gesagt: nerf ist gut, den übertrieben wars sicherlich. totschlägerargumente werden nicht mehr gelten, auch wenn ein twink nie 5k gold gekostet hat. es wird ausgeglichener, auch wenn anfänger IMMER chancenlos bleiben werden.


Wer hier meint die Twinks wären im Gegensatz zu den Normalspielern nicht völlig overpowert macht sich selbst lächerlich! Und Anfänger werden immer im Nachteil sein weil ihnen die Erfahrung fehlt! 

Wer mit seinem Twink aus Spaß spielt, der freut sich darüber! Mehr Feind mehr Ehr! Ärgerlich ist natürlich der zeitliche Aufwand und das Gold das zunichte gemacht wurde! Aber diese Regelung ist in meinen Augen sogar sinnvoller wie Mount ab 30 oder erleichtertes Ruffarmen. 

Jetzt kommt es nur drauf an ob du statt Einer auch drei unterschiedliche Tasten zum richtigen Zeitpunkt drücken kannst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wer mit seinem Twink aus Spaß spielt, der freut sich darüber! Mehr Feind mehr Ehr! Ärgerlich ist natürlich der zeitliche Aufwand und das Gold das zunichte gemacht wurde! Aber diese Regelung ist in meinen Augen sogar sinnvoller wie Mount ab 30 oder erleichtertes Ruffarmen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nitro2k5 (26. März 2009)

Also wenn du dir alle meine Posts in diesem Thread durch gelesen hättest, wiederlegt sich der Großteil deines letzten Postes von alleine.



> Auf 80 hat man den Endlevel erreicht und muß damit rechnen das die Gegner dort schon länger 80 sind. Wer beim Leveln nebenher mal gerne aufs BG geht, wird nicht jedesmal die beste Ausrüstung dafür farmen, alles mörderisch verzaubern lassen für die 3-4 BG besuche bis zum nächsten Levelsprung.


Das muss man hier genauso, das es PvP-Twinks gibt ist erstens keine Neuheut und ist jedem bekannt, und zweitens muss man eben doch damit rechnen, das für manche Chars eben das Endlevel x9 ist und man sicherlich auch davon ausgehen kann das derjenige dann dementsprechendes EQ hat. Ob der einzelne schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat oder das Low-Lvl-BG deswegen verdammt oder sonst was ist mit persönlich sowas von scheiß egal, denn ich weiß das ich für meinen Teil kein Interesse daran habe Lowies zu farmen oder auch nur ansatzweise um zu hauen, die gilt auch genauso für die Leute mit denen ich regelmäßig zusammen Spiele und die kleine Community die wir uns im "Bekanntenkreis" InGame auf gebaut haben.

Das es hier schwarze Schafe gibt habe ich auch schon erwähnt. Erstens sind solche Leute bei ambitionierten Spielern eh nicht gerne gesehen und zweitens interessiert mich absolut kein bisschen was andere Leute treiben (wenn ich nicht unbedingt im selben BG sein sollte). Das einzige was mich daran stört ist, das wegen solchen Leuten der Ruf sowas von im Keller ist, das man gleich immer von vorne rein schon mit Vorurteilen erschlagen wird.



> Und wie sollen sie einem BG betreten ohne diesen zu begegnen? Wie wärs: Man läßt neue Spieler einfach nicht mehr aufs Schlachtfeld weil sie neu sind? Das können sie ja noch mit 80 machen oder sich erst mit nem 80 alles mögliche farmen damit sie dann mit nem Lowleveltwink auch mal ins BG dürfen?


Wie schon geschrieben, sie werden in Ruhe gelassen, sollen sich austoben wie sie wollen. Gefährlich werden kann so jemand in keinster Weise, also interessiert man sich auch nicht für sie. Auch hier verweise ich wieder auf die schwarzen Schafe. Zweite Möglichkeit, getrennte BGs. Nur dann sehe ich es schon kommen das die nächsten 500 Heul-Treads auf gehen das kein einziges mal am Tag das BG auf gegangen ist.



> Im Gegensatz ZU DIR, hab ich keine Problem mit PvpTwinks solange sie nicht völlig unzerstörbar sind! Hast du ein Problem damit wenn man wieder etwas mehr wie eine Taste drücken muß oder warum regst du dich so auf?


Wieso sollte ich ein Problem mit PvP-Twinks haben, die nicht unzerstörbar sind? Ich habe nichts dagegen mehr als nur eine Taste zu drücken, wie bereits erwähnt spiele ich Krieger Tank als Main und tanke fast schon mit Händen und Füßen auf der Tastatur. Desweiteren rege ich mich kein bisschen auf, ich bin die Ruhe selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> notoes hat es schön gesagt: nerf ist gut, den übertrieben wars sicherlich. totschlägerargumente werden nicht mehr gelten, auch wenn ein twink nie 5k gold gekostet hat. es wird ausgeglichener, auch wenn anfänger IMMER chancenlos bleiben werden.


Wie schon nach dem ersten Zitat geschrieben, wenn du dir ernsthaft mal meine Texte durch gelesen hättest. Würde sich dieses Argument wiederlegen. Ich finde es auch okay das Twinks genervt werden, da dies wirklich alle betreffen, das beschränkt unsere Gruppenspiele bzw. GvG nicht im geringsten. Ich finde es lediglich schade um das ganze Gold das man investiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Jetzt kommt es nur drauf an ob du statt Einer auch drei unterschiedliche Tasten zum richtigen Zeitpunkt drücken kannst!


Achso ... und ja kann ich ... was hier aber absolut keine Rolle spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

jo wie gesagt ich befuerworte die aenderung ABER
ohne dem hosenench haben caster noch schlechtere karten.
dann sollten die items auf dem lvl oefter/mehr zm haben, sonst ist es scheisse als nichthunter/schurke/krieger


udn zu 1-tasten blablub
schurke: mindestens 4 tasten (Ok nicht viel)
Priester: Sw:s Schrei Erneuerung Schild Heilung geringe heilung gedankenschlag Goettliche pein. 8 tasten und zwar alle in einem fight.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. März 2009)

Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Also wenn du dir alle meine Posts in diesem Thread durch gelesen hättest, wiederlegt sich der Großteil deines letzten Postes von alleine.
> 
> Wie schon nach dem ersten Zitat geschrieben, wenn du dir ernsthaft mal meine Texte durch gelesen hättest. Würde sich dieses Argument wiederlegen. Ich finde es auch okay das Twinks genervt werden, da dies wirklich alle betreffen, das beschränkt unsere Gruppenspiele bzw. GvG nicht im geringsten. Ich finde es lediglich schade um das ganze Gold das man investiert hat
> 
> ...



Wie was? Ich habe all deine Posts gelesen und deshalb frag ich mich ja warum du mit mir diskutierst!^^

Du sagst du spielst in einer Art PvpTwinkCommunity, also ist es doch wieder völlig uninteressant ob jetzt jeder Twink 3000 Leben hat oder höchstens 1500! Das du keine Lowis gankst usw.

Der Unterschied zwischen Pvp auf 80 sowie Raiden zum Twink Pvp: Man hat eine Stelle erreicht wo man gegen bessere kämpfen muß. Irgendwann kommt man weiter. Beim Leveln rutscht man von Twink-BG in TwinkBG macht vielleicht mal ein paar Schlachten zwischen 17-19 in schlechten Equip und schon wird man von 29ern empfangen die einen Instant zerlegen. Neuer Spieler = Frust    Chancen? Null! Warum? Keinen 80er zum farmen von Rüssi oder kaufen von teurer Twinkausrüstung die eben teuer ist, gerade weil sie viele Twinks im BG nutzen und dementsprechend kaufen. 




Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich ein Problem mit PvP-Twinks haben, die nicht unzerstörbar sind? Ich habe nichts dagegen mehr als nur eine Taste zu drücken, wie bereits erwähnt spiele ich Krieger Tank als Main und tanke fast schon mit Händen und Füßen auf der Tastatur. Desweiteren rege ich mich kein bisschen auf, ich bin die Ruhe selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sinn meines Satzes war es zu sagen: Wenn jemand Spaß am LowBG hat, kann er doch seinen Twink extra dafür ausrüsten aber warum muß er gleich um Meilen besser sein? Das beißt sich doch mit der Kernaussage: "Ich suche gleichwertige Gegner" Und Lowies haben kein Problem mit PvpTwinks, ausser so wie vorhin: PvpTwinkJäger holt die Flagge und bleibt im gegnersichen Flaggenraum stehen.... Ehre farmen... dann kommt ein "Oh lol der hatte 1 K Leben und ich hab ihn einfach so umgeklatscht!!" danach stand er dann in dem eigenen Gebäude und lies sich 5 mal beten die Flagge abzugeben!! "noch ein bißchen Ehre farmen! XD" Da krieg ich dann schon frust! Anstatt das er abgibt und sich nochmal anmeldet zieht er es unnütz in die Länge!

Deshalb auch die "Stichellei" mit dem "Ein bis Drei-TastenSpieler" man kann viel schreiben von wegen Anstand & Fairness usw, nur sieht es bei manchen etwas anders aus und in dem Moment wo ich sehe das jemand ausfällig wird, weiß ich auch genau das er hier was schreibt und InGame was anderes macht... Dann hätt ich auch nicht weiter geschrieben! ;-)


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (26. März 2009)

diese korrektur kann ja jeder nur begrüßen, selbst für die pvptwinks von vorteil.
schließlich gehen ja alle pvptwinks in die bgs um mit anderen pvptwinks taktisch spielen zu können und nicht um lowies zu kloppen.

und da alle pvptwinks gleichermassen generft werden, können die ja nur zufrieden sein.

und die leute, die beim leveln bisschen pvp machen wollen, haben jetzt auch die möglichkeit was zu bewirken.

danke blizzard, eine längst überfällige änderung. 



einen satz möchte ich gerne noch kommentieren:


> und warum sollte es verboten sein durch hohen aufwand besser zu sein?


würde der twink sich das gold für die ganzen verzauberungen selbst zusammensparen, und auch ohne 60er die hosenverzauberungen auf seine rüstung machen, spräche nix dagegen, das derjenige besser ist.

aber sobald man über nen 80er char sich die ganzen grünen items aus instanzen besorgt, sich verzauberungen organisiert, usw, was alles ohne den 80er nicht möglich wäre, dann darf sowas natürlich nicht sein.

die imba s5 epuipten chars haben sich ihr komplettes equip alleine besorgt. die x9 twinks aber nicht.


----------



## Whispered (26. März 2009)

also ich twinke oft und viel und mache mit meinen lov lvl chars immer bg sofern es geht, neben guten items (gurt, schuhe, umhange  trinkests u.s.w) macht es einfach spass, neben bei man spart sich auch marken für lvl60er pvp mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kommen wir nun zu pvp twinks
Ich hab nichts gegen sie, es ist einfach ein art zu spiel und lov-lvl bg machen oft mehr spass gemacht als endlvl. 
Allerdings ein lvl19 mit fast 3k hp und 250dps hat mit spass wenig zu tun, andere "normale" chars haben absolut keine chanen gegen so ein char selbt wenn sie zu 3 oder 4t gegen ihn vorgehen und sowas hat einfach kein sinn, daher finde ich diese änderung gut.
Es ist in ordnung wenn leute die sich speziel auf lovlvl pvp spiezielisiren über bessere ausrüstung verfühgen als die die "vorbei" leveln, aber es soll nich in absurd von endverzaubreungen mit kosmischen werten enden. 
Abgesehen von alle sind von betroffen, keiner ist in vorteil
und bg in lovlvl bereich werden noch spannender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und da alle pvptwinks gleichermassen generft werden, können die ja nur zufrieden sein.


nur haben meeles noch mehr vorteile gegen caster/healer.
ansonsten ja


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

Haha, könnt ihr halt nicht mehr mit dem Gesicht auf der Tastatur rollen.


----------



## neo1986 (26. März 2009)

8uff3d.de schrieb:


> Haha, könnt ihr halt nicht mehr mit dem Gesicht auf der Tastatur rollen.


Erst 9min da und ich lese nur scheiß von dir -.-


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Erst 9min da und ich lese nur scheiß von dir -.-





Auch wenn meine Posts aus Scheiß bestehen würden, was sie sicherlich nicht tun, sind 9 Minuten Scheiß aufjedenfall besser, als über ein Jahr bei dir.


----------



## NarYethz (26. März 2009)

oh gott.. jetz muss man im pvp auch als lowie wieder was können und man nich nur mit 4k life rumrennen können und dauer 1k damage machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


omfg^^


----------



## Spave (26. März 2009)

Wenn durchgesetzt wird, was Blizzard plant, nämlich die Einführung des Ep-Sammelns auf Schlachtfeldern, dann wäre das ein harter Schlag für alle die geschätzte 2k Gold in ihre imba-roxxor-olol-ich-owne-nicht-pvp-twinks-omfg-was-bin-ich-skiller-man-merkt-dann-direkt-dass-ich-schon-voll-lange-wow-zocke-weil-ich-voll-owne Pvp Twinks gesteckt haben. Durchaus befürworte ich diese noch in den Sternen stehende Planung von Blizzard, da dies endlich wieder Gleichgerechtigkeit und Fairness im Low-LvL-PvP Bereich einführen würde. Endlich mal wieder während des Levelns eine Runde aufs Schlachtfeld, ohne direkt von diesen Möchtegern Roxxorn umgehaun zu werden. Es würde wieder auf "Können", auf den ach so gepriesenen Skill, ankommen und nicht mehr auf den dicksten Geldbeutel der Mains.


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

Ich bin auch dafür, dass PVP-Twinks bestmöglich verhindert werden. Allerdings haben mich PVP-Twinks selten gestört, da sie oft einfach nur low sind und man sie auch mit einem normal ausgerüsteten Char umhaut bzw. als Heiler den Schaden gegenheilt.


----------



## ikarus275 (26. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Auf lvl 80 werden nicht-arena-spieler von deadly-trägern geklatscht
> au lvl x9 werden twinks von pvp-twinks geklatscht.
> unterschied?



Das Letzteres hoffentlich bald Geschichte ist ? 
Welcher Schwachkopf will eigentlich irgendeinen sinnvollen Grund aufführen das es möglich ist eine lvl19 Hose dank Verzauberung auf einen ungefähren Item lvl von 50 hochzustufen ? Oder Kreuzfahrer , Mungo etc. Verzauberungen die auf Low Lvl Items absolut Null zu suchen haben, und weder als Standard angesehen werden können, noch dem eigentlichen Sinn der Low Lvl Bgs entsprechen. 
Peinlich ist nur, das Blizz ewig und 3 Tage braucht um mal diesen Umstand zu ändern. 
Hört doch auf mit euren heuchlerischen Ausreden das es ja sooo toll ist alles Mögliche auszureizen, gebt doch einfach mal zu, das es ja so dolle ist mit dem Gefühl das BG zu betreten, das zum Glück ja nur jeder 10. Spieler wie ihr mental ein Problem damit hat mal ein Lose einzustecken. 
Sorry, aber ihr habt mein Mitleid für euer kleines Ego, und dafür das ihr euch mit belustigenden Aussagen ("Das machen alle, und wers nicht macht hat halt Pech, so BASTA!") lieber selbst anlügt, als das ihr mal die Eier in der Hose hättet einfach zuzugeben, das ihr wochenlang lieber alles Erdenkliche ausnutzt um das Risiko aufs Minimum zu reduzieren, das irgendwer im BG einfach durch spielerisches Können euch doch tatsächlich nicht nur zufällig, sondern wiederholend fair auspielen könnte.

Bevor ihr einseht, das ihr nicht besser als der Rest seid, was spielerisches Können angeht, da steckt ihr lieber einen dreistelligen Betrag ins Equip, zieht euch 30x durch die Low lvl Instanzen bis auch das letzte blaue Teil droppt auf dem eine VZ draufkommt die absolut nichts in diesem Lvl Bereich zu suchen hat usw usw. 

Zu den Änderungen, wunderbar. Möchte euch selbsternannte "Pvpler" mal mit "Standard" Equip erleben. 
Oh, und falls das da oben natürlich nur wieder Unsinn ist in euren Augen, dann möchte ich mal gerne wissen worin euer Problem mit den Änderungen besteht ? Änderungen die JEDEN betreffen, also wo ist das Problem, hm ? 
Macht euch PvP ohne fetten VZ etc. keinen Spaß? Wieso nicht ? Schon doof wenn man sich keinen Vorteil erkaufen kann, was ?

Extra BG nur für PVP-Twinks, klar, gerne. Aber gefällt euch auch nicht, da würden ja dieselben Freaks mit out of range Equip rumlaufen, so das dieser absolut herausfordernde (lol) Equip Wettstreit wirkungslos wäre. Im Gegensatz zu euch Eierlosen können sich PvPler mit Crap Equip messen, aber belügt euch ruhig weiter. Erbärmlich, nichts anderes seid ihr.


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2009)

Rofl pvp twinks werden nie aussterben
ich levle immer wieder neue 18ner wenn ep kommt.
ich hole trotzdem das beste eq mit 500 hp mehr als ihr noobigen heuler auch ohne high verz
und ich klatsche euch trotzdem weiter mit holy smite um.


und zu dem vorposter
LIES auch nur eine antwort.
die mehrheit der pvp twinks HAT auch nichts gegen diesen nerf.
unterschied ist kleiner, aber immernoch ein vorteil als scheis.egal


----------



## Lari (27. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Rofl pvp twinks werden nie aussterben
> ich levle immer wieder neue 18ner wenn ep kommt.
> ich hole trotzdem das beste eq mit 500 hp mehr als ihr noobigen heuler auch ohne high verz
> und ich klatsche euch trotzdem weiter mit holy smite um.


Nein, wirst du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiel dir deine 18er hoch, equippe sie, und wechsel sie dann nach 10 BGs aus, weil sie wieder level 20 erreicht haben.
Du musst ja ein unwahrscheinlich großes Ego-Problem haben, wenn du trotz dieser Änderungen weiterhin versuchen musst, deine Vorteile aus den Items zu ziehen, und nicht aus deinem Können.


----------



## Effigy (27. März 2009)

Okay ich habe hier den gesammten Thread durch gelesen.

Hier scheinen wirklich einige spieler zu sein die keinen Problem mit den nerf haben der pvp twinks weil es ihnen wirklich nur auf das spielen ankommt. Die leute sollen ruhig weiter machen , nur für 1 von eurer kategorie gibt es 40 PVP edel Twinks die genau das gegenteilige machen eben abschlachten genau die lowies raussuchen vorm friedhof warten etc etc etc.

Durch den nerv seid IHR die IHR nur des skill wegens und der Herausforderung wegen PVP twinks habt nicht beeinflusst es werden ALLE auf ein mehr oder weniger niveu gebracht.

Klar wer sich die mühe macht sein equipt komplett in Blau zu farmen und dann noch die bis dahin normal zugäglichen verzauberung drauf macht wird einen vorteil ahben gegenüber demjenigen der beim leveln mal vorbei schaut. 

Aber und das ist das wichtige die ganzen " armen " PVP edeltwinks die nicht wegen der herausvorderung sondern der reinen überlegenheit ihren twink so pimpen die werden keinen spaß mehr haben. 

Im endeffekt bringt euch Vernünftigen Edel Twinks der nerv genau das was ihr wollt eine vernünftige spielbasis wo ihr zwar vorteile haben werdet aber keine absolute überlegenheit.


@dragon 1 

Deine beiträge sind ab und an naja um genau zu sagen sind sie zum grossteil nicht wert gelesen zu werden. Du beklagst dich über intoleranz über geflame etc und in so manchen deiner beiträge kommt nur sowas wie ja kann alles genervt werden nur die hosenverzauberung nicht. Warum nicht ? Du bist heiler ? Du beklagst dich das du keine chance hast gegen einen meele Stimmts?

Wenn du wirklich in einer gruppe PVP betreibst stell dir nen meele an deiner seite den du heilst, er wirt sioch dankbar zeigen und dich retten dir helfen du brauchst die hosenverzauberung nicht es sei den deine aussage das du nur des reienn skills wegen spielst ist erstunken und erlogen.

So das war mein meinung dazu. 

P.s. Falls du Dragon 1 das jetzt als angriff siehst dann tut es mir leid es waren halt deine beiträge die mir nach dem lesen der ganzen beiträge oft noch in erinenrung geblieben sind . Sry


----------



## neo1986 (27. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nein, wirst du nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein wird er ich auch das 19er equip kann man bis mindestenz lev29 tragen und noch gut mit 29er twinks mithalten auswechseln kann man es mit der zeit. Auserdem giebt es noch kein bestätigung für ep in bgs.


----------



## jase03 (27. März 2009)

gute veränderung
und die verzauberungen vor bc funktionieren doch immer noch (da sie keine levelbeschränkung haben)

ansonsten wird das twink pvp endlich wieder ausgeglichener und man kann mit einem frischen twink ohne viel aufwand seinen spaß im bg haben.

schade ist es natürlich für die leute die vllt nachts um 0uhr nur gegen edeltwinks gekämpft haben....schraubt man dies aber zurück....haben sie nun wieder mehr als 3-4 gleichwertige gegner im pvp....vllt haben sie ja davor angst?!

dass einer ihren damals so heißgelieben edeltwink nun mit skill und movement zu boden zwingt


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nein, wirst du nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


darueber kann ich nur lachen.
ich lass mir den spass nicht kaputtmachen.
es gibt immer eine moeglichkeit das beste aus seinem char zu machen


Effigy schrieb:


> @dragon 1
> 
> Deine beiträge sind ab und an naja um genau zu sagen sind sie zum grossteil nicht wert gelesen zu werden. Du beklagst dich über intoleranz über geflame etc und in so manchen deiner beiträge kommt nur sowas wie ja kann alles genervt werden nur die hosenverzauberung nicht. Warum nicht ? Du bist heiler ? Du beklagst dich das du keine chance hast gegen einen meele Stimmts?
> 
> ...


Hab ich das geschrieben?
nein
ich hab geschrieben, das man jetzt anfaelliger gegen burst ist und das eher ein nachteil fuer caster ist.
und ich habe geschrieben, das hosenverz von mir aus wegsoll
also mfg, dragon1


----------



## Antitheus (8. April 2009)

Finde die änderung nicht schlecht da meine Twinks kaum davon betroffen sind. Es ist schade um die die viel reingesteckt haben aber was solls werden die low Bg`s etwas spannender und ich werds weiter machen weils ne schöne abwechslung ist zu den raids und den High lvl Bg´s. 
Wem low lvl bg`s nicht gefallen der muss sie ja nicht spielen ich zwinge ja auch keinen zum raiden oder questen.


----------



## nuriina (8. April 2009)

Naja, wer meint das 19er PVP dadruch spannender wird soll mal mit nem Caster Warsong machen wenn 3.1 da ist. Dann ist es egal obs ein Twink ist oder nicht, der Burst von nem Schurken / Hunter haut jeden Caster weg bevor er einen Spell gecastet hat.


----------



## Clive aka Phan (12. April 2009)

ich weiß garnet was ihr wollt der dmg bleibt doch Oo es sind 12 bew weniger als wird euch trozdem jeder pvptwink der was drauf hat onehiten ^^ kack auf öhm 70 ausdauer wenn soviel ist 30 schulter und 40 hosen vz naja wayne die ordenlichen pvp twinks haben eh accbind kram was eigentlich jeden die chance auf so einen chara geben kann und man muss net 1k gold ausgeben schon mal was von selber farmen gehört ? twink = zweitchara = nicht der mainchara und der main ist meistens 80 womit eh genug gold das ist was sind bitte 1k gold das is vll tag farmen und man hat den twink ja net nur 1 tag vondaher ist mir das egal ob ich das nun verliere oder net im 80er pvp ist genauso 0 balanace wie im x9 weils einfach nur net balanced werden kann ausser sie geben jedem chara nur 1 spell der genau das gleiche macht ... scheiß auf gleichmacherrei ,,I,, hat viele klassen kaputt gemacht und manche klassen sind immer noch net pvp tauglich auch nicht mit 3.1.


PS: Ausserdem was will man anders machen wenn der Content so gähnend langweilig ist da fängt man halt nen pvp twink an.


----------



## Allysekos (12. April 2009)

Über "großen Twinknerf" kann ich nix finden *g*


----------



## Ekmir (12. April 2009)

woaw, doch mal das ende gefunden! hab mir "natürlich" nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich fände es echt prima das die das pvp ein wenig verschärfen: soll heißen, das es keine account-sachen mehr für low-level chars gibt, bzw nur noch sachen gibt, die dem level auch entsprechen!! ich hasse pvp-twinks die bis zum ar..h hochgepowert sind und das schon mit lvl19!!! wo ist da noch der sinn, für die bg´s??

mfg


----------



## Necronomicon (23. August 2009)

hi @ Community

Ich spiele WoW schon von Anfang an und bin immer wieder begeistert davon zu lesen das viele keine Ahnung haben, was es eigentlich heist einen PVP-Twink ( sei es nur Level 19, 29 oder 39 ) zu spielen.

Wenn ihr gerade Level 80 geworden seit und in BG´s geht, findet ihr es da normal das Euch irgendwelche PVPler begegnen und in Grund und Boden stampfen, weil die Ihren Char schon bis zum Maximum hoch gepowert haben? Das nerft Euch auch. Im Grunde ist es das gleiche wie im Low-Level-PVP. Aber da oben wo die Luft noch weit aus anders schmeckt, da meckert ihr nicht. Komisch.!?

Ich finde es mitlerweile nicht mehr in Ordnung das Blizz es nicht schaft getrennte BG´s für PVP-Chars zu machen. Denn den Wert welcher ein Char hat ( Itemlevel und Verzauberung zusammengerechnet ) sollte für Blizz eigentlich kein Problem darstellen um es zu berechnen, nein... lieber weiterhin alles nerfen bis keiner mehr so richtig bock auf irgendwas hat. Der Gedanke das 80iger nur einen Twink erstellen, weil sie sich auf Level 80 nicht behaupten können, trifft vielleicht auf ein paar zu, aber nicht auf alle. Was leider aber auf die Allgemeinheit abgestempelt wird.

Level 80 PVP macht aktuell noch Spaß mit meinem Druiden und Paladin, aber wie lange noch? So lange bis wahrscheinlich da auch alles generft wird, bis auch die Lowies alles hinterhergeschmissen bekommen. Ging mit BC los und wurde mit WotlK schlimmer. Mal schauen was die 3. Erweiterung bringt. Denn egal ob PVP oder PVE im High-Level-Bereich, es bieten beide keine großen Aufgaben mehr...

Für alle Neuen WoW-Gamer, Ihr wisst nicht was es heist WoW zu spielen. Das Hauptspiel war von der Aufmachung und den Herausforderungen das non plus Ultra. ( Siehe Naxxramas Level 60 ... - ... in Erinnerung schwelg, PVP-Ränge ... das war noch Arbeit, egal ... )

Und noch etwas, was viele nicht ganz mit einbeziehen. Würden die meisten WoWler nicht alles Egomanen sein, gäbe es dieses ganze geflame nicht und den Grund das alles immer mehr geändert wird. Kinder, geht lieber in die Schule und Erwachsene geht in den Garten oder mal auf den Balkon um frische Luft zu schnappen, anstatt den ganzen Tag vor dem PC zu sitzen ( nicht alle, aber der Großteil sind einfach nur nicht mehr in der Lage - Realität und OnlineWelt - auseinander zu halten ).

Ich wünsche trotzdem allen weiterhin viel Spaß beim zocken, auch wenn es nicht mehr so möglich ist wie es mal zu geraumer Zeit der Fall war.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

 Necro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Einen Plus Punkt kann Ich Blizz geben wenn sie es mit der Neuen-Erweiterung wieder schaffen das Rangsystem wieder zu implementieren, mit neuen Rängen oder den alten, ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache das mit der Herausforderung einen Rang zu erreichen, wird wieder gegeben.


----------

